# LISBON | Public Transport



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Lisbon's Public Transport*

The city of Lisbon has an exceptional range of public transport, which includes trams (old and new), funiculars, a street elevator, river ferries (passenger and car), underground Metro, railways (suburban, national and international), buses (city and suburban) and aircraft. Virtually all of these modes of transport are undergoing major expansion at the present time, which makes them particularly interesting.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I said very good! 

I like much old Lisbon trams


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

Excellent tour of an extremly interesting and varied transport system! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I noticed someone voted "very bad".

How on earth could anyone vote "very bad" for Lisbon's public transport infrastructure. Ok, it's not perfect, which is why I voted "Very Good", but it is still a wonderful, and one of the most diverse networks in the world.

The only reason I can imagine that someone voted "very bad" is because we are looking at a pathetic sad individual (probably some dumb kid) who has a political grudge against Portugal, or the people.

I'm sorry, but whoever you are, you are really pathetic and sad. You probably don't have any friends and spend your free time when mummy is watching wanking in front of the monitor. :lol:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Can't judge the quality of it at this moment, haven't experienced it yet. But I do know Lisbon certainly has one of the most diverse public transport networks I've ever seen. Buses, old fashioned trams, modern low floor trams, a cable car, a people mover, ferries, suburban rail from two companies, funiculairs, elevators... It's amazing.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

www


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

i can not vote for excellent but is Very good now, more 5/10 ears and i change mi vote (after the expansion of the underground metro) !! the old tram is in fact magnific  (electric cars in Portuguese - carro electrico).


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

I vote for just "Good". My reasons are that I thikn it lacks a better information system.. it's very complicated to read those Bus maps , and metro plans are also a bit strange(they don't explain the connexions with the REFER lines very well, for instance).
I also think that the Metro network needs expansion (which is already being done). Until then I give it a 6.5/10.


----------



## MVL318 (Aug 28, 2004)

very good!!!








kay: :sly: :bow:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Kommandant Mark (Oct 8, 2003)

I can't even understand people who vote for "Very Good".
Compared to two cities I know very well, Belgrade & Toronto, Lisbon is LIGHT YEARS AHEAD! 

What more does a city need to rate "excellent" in everyone's mind, really?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Kommandant Mark said:


> I can't even understand people who vote for "Very Good".
> Compared to two cities I know very well, Belgrade & Toronto, Lisbon is LIGHT YEARS AHEAD!
> 
> What more does a city need to rate "excellent" in everyone's mind, really?


its almout perfect Kommandat Mark, the metro is a litle bit small, onli 44 stations, thats way i dont rate "execellent".


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Arpels o que ele esta a dizer e que Lisboa esta muito a frente e que deveriam votar excelente!!
BTW thanks Kommandant!! I take back what I said earlier about you- Sorry


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

i like the elevator to the ills, i never see nathing like that in the world, is amazing


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> i like the elevator to the ills, i never see nathing like that in the world, is amazing


Lets hope the new metro stations bring closer all the Lisbon's Bairros.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Arpels said:


> i like the elevator to the ills, i never see nathing like that in the world, is amazing


Actually Genoa in Italy could possibly exceed Lisbon here. It has a similar number of funicular's (I believe this is what ware called elevators in Lisbon), and it has 12 public elevators (as in lifts) compared to the 2 in Lisbon.

However, it is very hard finding information if all 12 are still working, where'as in Lisbon, they are very famous and in all the guide books.


----------



## MalagaXXI (Aug 31, 2004)

Very good. As Justme said, nothing is perfect. Very good public transport for a very nice city.

kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

WHOAH! I never realize Lisbon has such an extensive collection of public transportation systems. I suppose its not surprising as most European cities have such an extensive network.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

This is a must-to-go city  It looks so cool,...  All these old tramcars is just so nice :=) and they fit directly into the new modern city perfectly.


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

Exellent, 

Lisboa is simply amazing, you got to love this metropolis.


kay:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Just back from Lisbon and I'm now sure the public transportation is excellent.  Amazing coverage, almost everywhere you're close to a bus or tram stop. Those are kinda slow due, but the metro's provide for fast transportation. And ferries are an excellent way to see some great views from the city.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree with Arpels: now I vote "Very Good" but in 2010, with all the new metro stations and other new infrastructures concluded, I will change my vote to "excellent"!
Lisbon is really becoming better and better!!! Is actually one of the best european cities in almost all items! kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Reflex said:


> I agree with Arpels: now I vote "Very Good" but in 2010, with all the new metro stations and other new infrastructures concluded, I will change my vote to "excellent"!
> Lisbon is really becoming better and better!!! Is actually one of the best european cities in almost all items! kay:


That's true. Investment in this area is totally a must for future generations.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Justme said:


> Actually Genoa in Italy could possibly exceed Lisbon here. It has a similar number of funicular's (I believe this is what ware called elevators in Lisbon), and it has 12 public elevators (as in lifts) compared to the 2 in Lisbon.
> 
> However, it is very hard finding information if all 12 are still working, where'as in Lisbon, they are very famous and in all the guide books.


 yes elevator is a funicolor, the elevator's of Lisboan are very old, Genoa have funicolar's?  amazing!!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

> Genoa have funicolar's? amazing!!


Yes, see this website about it.

Actually quite a lot of cities in the world have funiculars. What's special about Lisbon is that the funiculars run on the street like trams.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I see, is a litle bit diferent, thanks Vertigo kay:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Arpels said:


> yes elevator is a funicolor, the elevator's of Lisboan are very old, Genoa have funicolar's?  amazing!!


Genoa also has public elevators such as the one below (some reports say as many as 12, although I don't know how many are still operating today)


----------



## Mojito (Aug 14, 2003)

I like the variety of the network and its rolling stock. Old trams together with modern low-floor light rail vehicles, operating on the same tracks... I've seen it only in Milan before...And a beautiful metro system with modern stations and cars, but also ferries and funiculars. There are a few cities with ferries and fewer with funiculars.


----------



## Adderbak (Jun 25, 2003)

well, i voted 'good', because there is one thing I miss in the Lisbon system and that is connections. You have to change systems very often, from Fertagus to metro to train to tram to funicular and back to suburban train... and the exchanges are not always very clear (and it is an absolut disaster to get to the Santa Apolonia station).

This was the case in 2002, maybe the missing link to Santa Apolonia and the rebuilding of the Rossio station has in the meantime become a reality and things are much better now?


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

> This was the case in 2002, maybe the missing link to Santa Apolonia and the rebuilding of the Rossio station has in the meantime become a reality and things are much better now?


Not really. There''s still no metro to St. Apolonia, they're still building it.

Rossio itself is now finished, but the tunnels towards it are now being renovated, so still no trains to Rossio.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Vertigo said:


> Not really. There''s still no metro to St. Apolonia, they're still building it.
> 
> Rossio itself is now finished, but the tunnels towards it are now being renovated, so still no trains to Rossio.


Lisbon's metro is fast expanding and more underground stations and extended lines are being projected to slice through some of the Lisbon's hills and the airport, even though a new airport is planned some 40km north from the city centre.


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

Buses are too slow! We have to wait too much for them!! It sucks a lot!
Underground metro is the oposite: works very well, fastly and with more stations "every day"!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Good!!
7/10


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

EXCELLENT!
As well as people of Lisbon!
If you want to get to the other side of river- fertagus runs very often. Please show one of the most magnificent views I' ve ever seen if you have some - from the fertagus running through Ponte 25Abril! That's awesome feeling - this train is almost flying above the river!
Two inconvinient things that I found in Lisbon were:
-not enough signs-especially when you change from metro to cp or fertagus
-if you get off at Roma/Arreiro there's no signs how to get to metro station, what's more Roma and Arreiro stations are pretty far from the train

The rest: ELEVADORS (especially St Justa and Gloria), ELECTRICOS (esp. 28): GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## yonny (Mar 9, 2003)

9/10 , 10 if they build a new airport


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a new airport wll be nice!!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Lisbon is getting a new airport, at Ota, right?


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Right! But constructions hasn't started yet, and nothing is for sure yet...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Lisbon is getting a new airport, at Ota, right?


Where?
Any renderings or plans, please?
Obrigado!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

It's around 30 miles from the city centre. I personally haven't seen any renderings and I think they'll only be released when the final decision is made, cos may still change their minds regarding the location!


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

What pray tell is the people-mover looking vehicle?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Who the hell voted very bad??? :bash:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Lisbon's transports are second best in the WOrld!! They only lose to Porto , also in Portugal!! And I'm not joking! :crazy2:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Muito belo!!

Obrigado


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

two more:

Bica Elevator (Funicular)









Rossio train station


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

By 2007, Lisbon's subway will have four lines, 40 km long with a total of 52 stations.

Expansion will increase and by 2010, 32 new stations will have been constructed under Lisbon's historical locations. Investment will be around 1.400 million euros. For example, Lisbon's older and historical locations to be served by the metro as early as 2010 are: Estrela, São Bento, Academia das Ciências, Príncipe Real, Avenida, Campo Mártires da Pátria, Gomes Freire, Estefânia, Arroios, Paiva Couceiro, Penha de França, Sapadores, Graça, Cerca Moura e Santa Apolónia.

Lisbon's metro is full of Art from world known artists, so if you haven't got time to visit an art exposition, then catch the metro in Lisbon.










































































[


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Lisbon's subways is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen, even though some of the original stations are of a very questionable taste...but they are being "renovated" and thus joining in the system that even appears in tourist guides for the originality and beauty of its stations.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

short trains!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Really nice!


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

interesting decorations, especially that viaduct! :runaway:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Great interiors...really nice!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I love Lisbon metro!


----------



## TDI (Sep 27, 2004)

It's amazing!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## naveenji (Apr 28, 2005)

simply amazing.


----------



## noRTH1212 (Jan 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a new station (Lumiar station):


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

Very modern and colorful


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Nice stations, congratulations...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks, we expect new stations thys yeare


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Lumiar stations has some small phrases in the wall in several languages...kay:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Picoas entrance & building are wonderful!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is trew bitxofo is amazing ow some times I go to that area and I never repare in that until now, is the stress


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice and clean. Those arrow sign on those ticket machines looks like they are from KCR. lol..


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

The building is now completly clean...kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

New expansions, South of the Tagus Light Rail.










New subway trains for the south lines:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Nuno Fonseca


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I have some photos of (mainly new) lisbon metro stations.
If you care to check them out, here they are:
http://nunovski.fotopic.net/c226356.html


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like Paulo was faster... m))


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Paulo forgot to mention that the "old building" next to the Picoas art-deco entrance is mainly the metro company's main office.


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Arpels said:


> pics of the recent station of Senhor Roubado in yellow line, one of the 3 stations above the ground in Lisbon metro system, the system have now 44 stations, is a simple station but elegant:


Well it seems that last year (2004) the metro company settled for functionality instead of sheer beauty and grandeur (i.e. Olaias station). I prefer getting the system upgraded and extended faster to spending bucketloads of money to build stations like Olaias which has one of the lowest number of people entering it every day.


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Lumiar stations has some small phrases in the wall in several languages...kay:


Lumiar can't be. Parque maybe?...


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> Very great!
> I'd like to know where is the viaduct in the photos.


It's difficult to explain without a map but i'll try...

The viaduct lies where the metro red line intersects the railway line linking the Roma-Areeiro and Chelas CP stations.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderful Lisbon metro.
:yes:
I really like it!!
kay:


----------



## FOLK (Aug 28, 2005)

Wonderful Lisbon metro.The best station is the station make by Siza.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Bela Vista subway station (red line):

































Chelas subway station (red line):


----------



## FOLK (Aug 28, 2005)

Muy bonita las fotos!Amigo portugues.
Good photos!!I stay in that place in July,i love lisbonn.
FOLK


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice art work. Looks pleasing.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

The Lisbon metro is like an art gallery inside the stations. Just beautiful breathtaking.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Very, very beautiful stations!!
:yes:
Now, it's time to order new and nicer trains.
:wink2:
Any new trains arriving soon?
:?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


Lisbon has a geat metro system! 

Does anyone know which station this is, the one with the cave paintings?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


And does anyone know which station THIS is?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


And which station is this?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thys one is Campo Pequeno subway station:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thys one is Carnide subway station:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Estãçoes muito, muito belas... :eek2:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

obrigado Bitxofo kay:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Arpels!

And which station is this?:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful stations. que belas estacoes. Thanks Arpels!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

micro said:


> Thanks Arpels!
> 
> And which station is this?:


that one is Cabo Ruivo in the red line :yes: I have thys pics of that station:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thys one is Parque subway station in the blue line:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

The cabo ruivo station looks like the inside of a space station. Beautiful. Thanks Arpels.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

www.za.pl? :?

:uh:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Again, one of my favorite metro systems, I do not even have to ride it to believe it! :yes:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Arpels said:


> www.za.pl? :?


You can see the pictures when you click the right mouse button on them and choose "View image" and then hit "Reload" (or Shift+Reload). It's stupid but it works.


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

You must know something we don't...maybe POLISH?? :laugh:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

No, it's just my immense knowledge of the Internet :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## lldc (Oct 1, 2005)

Definitely one of the most, if not the most, beautiful subway in the world. One of the cleanest also...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Further photos - Lisbon's subway - Portugal*

By Nuno Fonseca


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


© Nuno Fonseca 2005

http://nunovski.fotopic.net/c226356.html


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Nunovski2001 said:


> © Nuno Fonseca 2005
> 
> http://nunovski.fotopic.net/c226356.html


your album is cool :yes:


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks. It would be nice if Paulo remembered, for a change, to AT LEAST mention who the photos belong to.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice album, Nunovski.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nunovski2001 said:


> Thanks. It would be nice if Paulo remembered, for a change, to AT LEAST mention who the photos belong to.


You're absolutely right. I always end up forgeting to mention that important fact.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Definitely one of the best subway stations of the world.


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

...Although PAINFULLY small...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nunovski2001 said:


> ...Although PAINFULLY small...


But always in expansion, specially now.


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Its nice - but the design of stations and the quality of the art is not that great considering the beauty and richness of the city of Lisbon above - Lisbon should learn from the systems in Madrid and Athens.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

jesus I love the art in Lisbon Metro


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Humberto123 said:


> Its nice - but the design of stations and the quality of the art is not that great considering the beauty and richness of the city of Lisbon above - Lisbon should learn from the systems in Madrid and Athens.


Portuguese tiles are a traditional, true means of expression. Those that can appreciate such art know that these art forms expressed in tiles or in portuguese ceramics are of extreme quality. Portuguese metro stations or any other construction related to transport do not (and I hope never will) copy any other system in europe or elsewhere. What is unique about it, is that its truely portuguese!


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> Portuguese tiles are a traditional, true means of expression. Those that can appreciate such art know that these art forms expressed in tiles or in portuguese ceramics are of extreme quality. Portuguese metro stations or any other construction related to transport do not (and I hope never will) copy any other system in europe or elsewhere. What is unique about it, is that its truely portuguese!



I was in Lisbon in 2004.

I agree that Portuguese tiles are beautiful and very fitting for the Lisbon Metro. But that theme of using Portuguese tile, “Azulejos”, is not exploited to its highest expression. I was not impressed on the whole.

While some Lisbon Metro stations are beautiful, I just find the design of the system stations (as a whole) is not of consistent in esthetic quality. They are not coherent in design approach and the architecture of the stations is not that original. It takes more than to "azulejos" in the stations to make them original.

I was not suggesting to copy literally the metros in Madrid or Athens but rather to learn from their approach to consistent quality in the architectural design of the stations, creativity in their expressions of cultural identity, and their careful selection of art work for the metro. 

Don’t read me wrong: Lisbon's metro is an excelent system but designwise, in my view, it is not as great as it could be considering the rich cultural heritage of Portugal .


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I think that Madrid and Athens should display art in their subway systems, like Lisbon.


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

They do have Art - Here is an sample from the Athens Metro - they have an approach consistent and in tuned with their past and present. It is a different approach...


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

The Athens metro's display of art is nothing compared to that of Lisbon.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

.affed said:


> The Athens metro's display of art is nothing compared to that of Lisbon.


you are right, they are very different. athens displays centuries old artifacts. both decoration schemes are unique, and I love them both.


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

DonQui said:


> you are right, they are very different. athens displays centuries old artifacts. both decoration schemes are unique, and I love them both.


I agree - it's a matter of taste - I just dont find the Lisbon Metro anything special other than...nice. I dont see much in the Lisbon Metro that speaks of Portugal. And use of tile/ceramics is not enough. Its a nice Metro that could be anywhere in the world. For me Athens is a much better designed system and far more unique in its approach


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Systagma station is beautiful but the athor stations of Athens are like Syntagma too? all subways have good and better stations and I think Lisbon have very good stations with nice panel´s of tiles and tiles are typical of Lisbon (they are every ware, buildings, churches and etc) like Hellenic culture is tipical of Athens and they use that very well in ther stations.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Arpels said:


> Systagma station is beautiful but the athor stations of Athens are like Syntagma too? all subways have good and better stations and I think Lisbon have very good stations with nice panel´s of tiles and tiles are typical of Lisbon (they are every ware, buildings, churches and etc) like Hellenic culture is tipical of Athens and they use that very well in ther stations.


:yes:


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Arpels said:


> Systagma station is beautiful but the athor stations of Athens are like Syntagma too? all subways have good and better stations and I think Lisbon have very good stations with nice panel´s of tiles and tiles are typical of Lisbon (they are every ware, buildings, churches and etc) like Hellenic culture is tipical of Athens and they use that very well in ther stations.


There is nothing unique or special about the Lisbon Metro - I have been to Portugal several times (last time in 2004) and do love Portugal but the overall quality of the Metro is not that great. I can think of many metros inside and outside Europe that are far better. Maybe I am a little hard in my critique because i am an Architect and for me it takes more that just colorful tile to make a metro system design great. I will leave it at that. Good Luck


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its your opinion!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Humberto123 said:


> I agree - it's a matter of taste - I just dont find the Lisbon Metro anything special other than...nice. I dont see much in the Lisbon Metro that speaks of Portugal. And use of tile/ceramics is not enough. Its a nice Metro that could be anywhere in the world. For me Athens is a much better designed system and far more unique in its approach


This can only be said by someone who is obviously not Portuguese. Anyway, I guess it's like explaining to someone what Fado is.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Humberto123 said:


> I agree - it's a matter of taste - I just dont find the Lisbon Metro anything special other than...nice. I dont see much in the Lisbon Metro that speaks of Portugal. And use of tile/ceramics is not enough. Its a nice Metro that could be anywhere in the world. For me Athens is a much better designed system and far more unique in its approach


Athens metro is OBVIOUSLY as it is, because its practically brand new!!!! 

I think such suggestions, although I respect them, should be sent to New York's metro transport authorities......or Boston's for that matter.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

ele nunca há de perceber Paulo..


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Humberto123 said:


> There is nothing unique or special about the Lisbon Metro - I


that is NOT true.

:nono:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Lisbon still the best in the arts.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very unique system.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Further pics of Lisbon's subway*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

Oi Paulo - 

Quick question about the picture showing the blue tile ceiling with the escalators on either side: what is the purpose of the bars along the side of the staircase? Is it meant to keep someone from falling all the way down the steps if they trip? It seems that the bars would get in the way and do more harm than good. Just curious.

Kent


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Quente said:


> Oi Paulo -
> 
> Quick question about the picture showing the blue tile ceiling with the escalators on either side: what is the purpose of the bars along the side of the staircase? Is it meant to keep someone from falling all the way down the steps if they trip? It seems that the bars would get in the way and do more harm than good. Just curious.
> 
> Kent


Well I did some asking, and apparently they are there to avoid someone tumbling down the long staircase. Should someone triple, they can always hold onto the bars.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

Valeu Paulo - obrigado.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Odivelas









Bela Vista









Chelas


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Odivelas station:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Quinta das Conchas station:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Telheiras Station:



















Carnide:


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

Gosto muito do metropolitano de Lisboa e da arte das estações!! Muito legal, continuem assim!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Very nice pictures! I want to go there,.. seems like a nice transport city,


----------



## Heilig (Jul 9, 2005)

"PONTINHA" porque não é uma ponte grande? hehehehe


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lol  é um nome de um bairro!!


----------



## Heilig (Jul 9, 2005)

"Senho Roubado" e "Rato" !!!
Em Sao Paulo nós tambem temos nomes estranhos nas estaçoes, como "Manoel Feio" eeeuaehauhaehue!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Heilig said:


> "Senho Roubado" e "Rato" !!!
> Em Sao Paulo nós tambem temos nomes estranhos nas estaçoes, como "Manoel Feio" eeeuaehauhaehue!


I guess funny station names can be found anywhere in the world.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Day-to-day images at Lisbon's Subway*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Kommandant Mark said:


> I can't even understand people who vote for "Very Good".
> Compared to two cities I know very well, Belgrade & Toronto, Lisbon is LIGHT YEARS AHEAD!
> 
> What more does a city need to rate "excellent" in everyone's mind, really?


And still improving its network. However, I do agree that its timetables need some improvement.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Maudibjr (Apr 12, 2005)

that is a beautiful entrance way to the metro


----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

About the metro extensions:

http://www.metrolisboa.pt/Default.aspx?tabid=381

http://www.metrolisboa.pt/Default.aspx?tabid=380


----------



## lukasc (Apr 11, 2005)

Nunovski2001 said:


> About the metro extensions:
> 
> http://www.metrolisboa.pt/futuro_uk.htm
> 
> http://www.metrolisboa.pt/obras_a_uk.htm


Thanks!

Finally they are going to open those stations on the blue line.
I have a map of Lisboa and it says the station Sta. Apolonia should be open by the end of 2004. I understand that they must have had some problems with building tunnels or stations.
Anyway your metro is beautifull. I saw most of the stations last year.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Pelha*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Expansions proceed*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New Lisbon Metro Light Rail (Portugal)*

The new Lisbon Metropolitan Area Light Rail Metro was inaugurated today. It is situated south of the River Tagus, that is south of the Lisbon centre.










1st Phase and completed:










2nd phase - still under construction:










3rd phase - under construction.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice! :banana:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Paulo,very nice looking-stations.kay:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Paulo, very nice. just great.:cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Humberto123 said:


> I agree - it's a matter of taste - I just dont find the Lisbon Metro anything special other than...nice. I dont see much in the Lisbon Metro that speaks of Portugal. And use of tile/ceramics is not enough. Its a nice Metro that could be anywhere in the world. For me Athens is a much better designed system and far more unique in its approach


Why does it have to speak of Portugal?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Construction of the new line*


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Very informative pics! Searching back in this thread I saw an argument about whether Athens metro is better looking than Lisbon metro. Well, let me express my opinion.
Metros can be beautiful in 2 different ways. One kind of beauty lies in the innovative architectural design incorporating artistic elements. Here I am not talking about statues or sculptures scattered here and there. Such embellishments can be installed any time in any metro system! What I mean is the structure of the stations itself. In this respect Lisbon metro is one among the few systems in the world that have a similar approach. Of course number one worldwide is Moscow metro, followed by St. Petersburg, Kiev, Santiago, Stockholm, Montreal and finally Lisbon.
Another kind of beauty relies more on cleanness, bright colors, plentiful lighting, wide spaces, luxurious facing materials such as marble etc. Athens metro belongs to this category. It is a bit difficult to find other systems of this kind in Europe. One has to travel to East Asia to look for rivals of the Athens metro. Such examples are found in Shanghai, Guangzhou, Bangkok, Singapore and even in New Delhi. A prerequisite is that cleaning personnel works all day, otherwise the metro system degrades (for instance Vienna metro would belong to this category if they did not save on personnel).
The ideal metro would be one that combines the 2 kinds of beauty, but that does not exist.
About Lisbon metro, I am looking forward to the extension to Santa Apolonia. Maybe then I decide to visit the city for the first time! As for the other extensions, I would like to see a straight metro line reaching the airport instead of the tortuous red line.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


When all that, please?
:?
Many years waiting...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice system!
kay:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I went on that tram line.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

cal_t said:


> Wander what it looks like for C008 in its native home. It was in Melbourne (AU) for field tests as the govt wanted a demonstrator vehicle


They might just buy them too.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Green line was inaugurated yesterday.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> Yes, as soon as possible!
> :yes:


:banana: It will be inaugurated tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Paulo2004, do you know how much the system is costing and was there any hinderence or opposition from pro-bus lobbyists for the scheme?


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Very NIce indeed.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

great thing for Lisboa!! i always wanted kuala lumpur to have such a nice solid modern TRAM!!...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

brisbanite said:


> Paulo2004, do you know how much the system is costing and was there any hinderence or opposition from pro-bus lobbyists for the scheme?


From what I've gathered, there wasn't any opposition. Probaby because it wasn't lucrative enough to fight over it. 

Costs until now: 320 million Euros.


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks mate! In Brisbane we have had a proposal for a light rail system for the city and inner city and it is now going to be an articulated bus and we have busways put in place where they could have been metro or light rail. Very Frustrating!

320 million euros sounds very reasonable for what has been built. It costs that much for a few surveys and studies here.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In 1 hour 30 min it will be open!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

open


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

open


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

pictures please?


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Open! Aleluia!!!


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

pedrodepinto said:


> Eram 16h04 quando cheguei à Baixa/Chiado, via linha verde. Subi as escadas a correr, na expectativa de apanhar o primeiro comboio a percorrer o troço, mas não tive essa sorte... Fui no segundo para o "cais terminal" da linha azul :lol:!
> 
> Já dentro do comboio, a expectativa era grande
> 
> ...


Quoting.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

pedrodepinto said:


> Identificação da estação
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

pedrodepinto said:


> Perspectiva da plataforma superior da estação
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> Very nice kay:


One of the best. :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Any new pictures of the new stations?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Augusto said:


> When I've been to Lisboa 17 years ago there were trams in front of Santa Apolonia station. I can not see them on this map. Have they been removed? It would be sad..




Yes .. .sadly when they did the Expo1998 they renewed the riverside steets and the trams were no more ...


All the way from Baixa/Terreiro do Paço (namelly the loop at Campo das Cebolas) to Xabregas and beyond (where the complete renewall of the landscape took place for Expo'98) they replaced the old trams with articulated bus services. hno:

But there are plans for a reinstalment of "proper" tram routes in lisboa again ... one of them is precisely the T.Paço to Oriente along the riverside. :cheers:


----------



## Never give up (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably the best tram in Lisbon..


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*All photos by pedrodepinto*

NEW LINES














































































































































































































































1959 - 1972…









1988 - 1997…









1997 - 2002









2009
























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Wow this is a cool system.

Thanks.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice system. But for such a modern metro network why is there such a lack of escalators. I can understand in metro's like Paris which is very old and in many cases not too deep, but many of the Lisbon stations are quite deep and many steps but no escalators.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Justme said:


> Very nice system. But for such a modern metro network why is there such a lack of escalators. I can understand in metro's like Paris which is very old and in many cases not too deep, but many of the Lisbon stations are quite deep and many steps but no escalators.


No escalators ??? 


From platform level to HALL there's always stairs + elevators ... only from the hall to surface there is escalators ... and in the exit usually theres a couple of steps also. :cheers:

This of course in the new (post 1980) stations ... in the old sub-surface stations theres no escalators at all ... hno:

The answer is simple ... theres elevators for those needing mobility ... escalators (and walking carpets (?)) are there only when theres a great different between hall's. :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

sotavento said:


> No escalators ???
> 
> 
> From platform level to HALL there's always stairs + elevators ... only from the hall to surface there is escalators ... and in the exit usually theres a couple of steps also. :cheers:
> ...


Interesting. Maybe I missed them, but I seemed to find them missing from even the newer stations. I remember a few in the central part of the city that had these great halls, but only steps. 

If they are there, are they well sign posted? It does become a hassle when carrying heavy bags after or before a flight when travelling.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Justme said:


> Interesting. Maybe I missed them, but I seemed to find them missing from even the newer stations. I remember a few in the central part of the city that had these great halls, but only steps.
> 
> If they are there, are they well sign posted? It does become a hassle when carrying heavy bags after or before a flight when travelling.


The Green line is not that deep (except at the southern end) with most of it being an old cut and cover just below st level stations.

You may be thinking of some of the inner Blue Line (seagull Line) stations from Marquez to Baixa. The two new stations between Baixa and Santa Apolonia have escalators. Baixa seems quite deep, esp if you enter/exit from the west side as it has about 4 different elevators to get from street to concourse level.

Some of the newer stations on the Yellow (Seagull) line north of Campe Grande are very deep esp Ameixoeira which seems like is has been converted from a large, deep old missle silo. 

I assume that in due course all stations will need some form of elevator/escalator access for the disabled in order to comply with EU requirements.


----------



## osakax8 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lisbon metro enginiers hate escalators*



Justme said:


> Interesting. Maybe I missed them, but I seemed to find them missing from even the newer stations. I remember a few in the central part of the city that had these great halls, but only steps.
> 
> If they are there, are they well sign posted? It does become a hassle when carrying heavy bags after or before a flight when travelling.



The design of the newest metro stations is a disgrace: they have long walking corridors with unjustifiable twist and turns and complete absence of escalators from platform to halls - in its place there are a kind of bottleneck stairs (i.e. Baixa, S.Sebastião), which are narrower at the top making difficult the flowing of passengers. These newest stations may be aesthetically pleasent but are completely user-UNfriendly. The responsible for their design are peolpe who have never and will never have to travel by metro, otherwise they would not commit such gross design errors.


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Once i finally reach Portugal i promise i wont miss Lisbon (Lisszabon in hungarian )


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

venom6 said:


> Once i finally reach Portugal i promise i wont miss Lisbon (Lisszabon in hungarian )


A must!:cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Flickr jaime.silva*


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Just been in Lisbon 5 days ago! I've never enjoyed a trip that much in Europe! Great city, great public transport, loved the metro!! :cheers:


----------



## JPSM (Aug 25, 2009)

Justme said:


> If they are there, are they well sign posted? It does become a hassle when carrying heavy bags after or before a flight when travelling.


As far as I can recall, some are, others don't....in Portugal there is some problems in this aspect...the heavy bags are a problem...yes, but for me this takes special importance when we are talking about older, or some mobility handicap...

But in general like sotavento said, this is a problem in the older metro stations...


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Nephasto said:


> You can see construction going on on the red line.


I am have forgotten exactly when the Linha Vermelha ext to the Airport is due to open, does anyone know? Construction has been going on for about 3 yrs so I guess there is 1-2yrs to go before it is finished?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Telheiras Station*


pedrodepinto said:


> Cais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by pedropinto


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

pedrodepinto said:


> *São Sebastião I
> Blue Line*
> 
> 
> ...


Images posted by pedropinto


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

pedrodepinto said:


> *Roma
> Green Line*


Images posted by pedropinto


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

pedrodepinto said:


> *Santa Apolónia
> Blue Line*


Images posted by pedropinto


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great stations!!


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in Lisabon right now for a short visit. Among other things I also used the metro quite a bit. Overall it's quite nice with clean, well designed station. Only one complaint - seems like the train (???) is generating quite strong and very unpleasant smell. Any idea what's that about?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> I'm in Lisabon right now for a short visit. Among other things I also used the metro quite a bit. Overall it's quite nice with clean, well designed station. Only one complaint - seems like the train (???) is generating quite strong and very unpleasant smell. Any idea what's that about?


What kind of smell? Does it smell like egg-farts like the Paris metro sometimes does? I have no idea what causes that, but it's nasty. hno:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Silly_Walks said:


> What kind of smell? Does it smell like egg-farts like the Paris metro sometimes does? I have no idea what causes that, but it's nasty. hno:


That's exactly the right description... I haven't used Paris metro enough to encounter it there, so it was my first time anywhere.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe plastic panels in passenger compartment? Moscow Rusich used to smell strongly fo first 3-4 years.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome stations!


----------



## jpgcc (Sep 19, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> I'm in Lisabon right now for a short visit. Among other things I also used the metro quite a bit. Overall it's quite nice with clean, well designed station. Only one complaint - seems like the train (???) is generating quite strong and very unpleasant smell. Any idea what's that about?


Was that somewhere near the Terreiro do Paço station?


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Any new pics?


----------



## whatsuplucas (Jun 10, 2013)

What's not to love about the Metro? Clean, colourful stations. Really beautiful.



Silly_Walks said:


> Does it smell like egg-farts like the Paris metro sometimes does?


SOMETIMES?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> That's exactly the right description... I haven't used Paris metro enough to encounter it there, so it was my first time anywhere.


In Paris I thought it was because of the rubber tyres, because I have never come across that scent in another subway, and I had never come across another rubber-tyred subway. But if Lisbon also has it, maybe it's no the tyres...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In Vienna some stations smell like butyric acid. There it is the fortification agent in the surrounding earth that is there to stabilize it, to prevent damage on buildings above. They only figured out later that the smell is an unexpected side effect. But that would be if the stations smell like that, not hte carriages.


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice and clean stations I could not see even a piece of paper on the rails 
Impressive!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Any new pictures?


----------



## Tortombo (Jul 31, 2013)

So, i've searched the entire thread, and except the Paulo2004's list of some underground art on July 25th, 2005, i didn't find someone pointing out something that i really like to see: quotations and symbols.

Something we might expect from a city with such literary and culture merits. 

So, let's go to the quotations. We travel to centre-north, towards the Cidade Universitária station, place of the largest campus of Portugal.










Quote from one of our best, XIX century realist-naturalist poet Cesario Verde. He wants to search the perfection of things for eternity. :master:









Both pictures from http://aventuralx.blogspot.pt

Famous Socrates "citizen of the world" sentence, quote by Plutarch.

So we now travel south, to one of the most beatiful (and arguably the most enigmatic) station: Parque. This station was one of the original line inaugurated in 1959, but was very updated in 1994, and some national and international artists honored the Portuguese discoveries, the Universal Human Rights Declaration and Aristides de Sousa Mendes. This station has about 450 thousand traditional azulejos (tiles), all of them hand painted. We talk about them a little later.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ingolfbln/8175036746/

Camões, of course, only writes about the truth (the Lusiads, V, 89). In the upright side there's a small quotation of Parmenides and in the center-left, above the main Camões quote, there's Socrates reminding Crito to pay their debts to Asclepius (Plato, Phaedo).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zaretchnaia/6252531412/

Fernando Pessoa (Bernardo Soares) has a good headache. 









www.sabrinaabreu.com.br








http://pinkmoon-pinkmoon.blogspot.pt

pre-Socratic Heraclitus and his _music_. 









http://www.sabrinaabreu.com.br









http://cpantiguidade.wordpress.com

Gilles Deleuze, french philosopher, about Ethics. 










http://www.sabrinaabreu.com.br

Parmenides, _for I shall return there again. 









http://www.sabrinaabreu.com.br

_Ancient Greek aphorism "Know thyself".









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2503/3889653971_88618684d3.jpg

From Laozi (Lao-Tse).










The Lusiads again. About _the Machine of the World_ (X, 80). 









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4138/4883241179_ba66002d4a.jpg

Nietzsche's inner caos and dancing star, above i think is Pessoa; however i think Pessoa wrote "Pondero" and not "Penso" (_i do not ponder, i dream_). 









http://cpantiguidade.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/voce-sabia-42/imagem-03/

Parmenides about Eros, in Portuguese and French.

I forgot this one: hno:









http://www.inscrire.com

This is basically the article 5 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, in Portuguese
_(No one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment_), written over and over again.

There is also a quote by the Argentian J. D. Nasio. I wonder if there are more quotes? This station is like a puzzle. 

Now we travel a little bit eastside, to the Saldanha station:









abouticebergs.blogspot.pt

Almada Negreiros is everywhere in the station. Here, about the greatest asset of the people: the language.




























_I entered a bookstore. 









_all above from http://horizonteartificial.blogs.sapo.pt









http://turistaemcasa.blogspot.pt/









http://www.rtp.pt

_Art is knowledge._









largodamemoria.blogspot.pt









ressabiator.wordpress.com

There are a few more, but i couldn't find good pictures. Next, the symbols.


----------



## jpgcc (Sep 19, 2011)

Tortombo said:


>


F*cking kerning up in a quote about perfection? Oh, the irony.

Also: in one of the Cidade Universitária quotes (but in another part of the station), one of the Ns is upside down. I'll try and post a photo of that soon.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

29-Baixa-Chiado Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação Baixa-Chiado by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

30-Campo Grande Station
Vai e vem @ Campo Grande by Bernardo Rafael, on Flickr

31-Parque Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação Parque by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

32-Parque Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação Parque by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

33-Parque Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação Parque by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

34-Restauradores Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação Restauradores by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

35-Olaias
Olaias - Bela Vista by José M. F. Almeida, on Flickr

36-São Sebastião Station
Metro de Lisboa - Estação São Sebastião by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

37-Cabo Ruivo Station
Station Cabo Ruivo by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I love 'em! Very nice pics.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice stations great pics!


----------



## tesseract (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there any progress on the Reboleira extension?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

No!!

The contruction was stopped at mid-point due to the portuguese crisis!!

There is still no date of the resuming of the construction!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Red Line »» Expansion Oriente to the Airport*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-









8-









9-








Source: http://cenor.pt/pt-pt/obras/prolongamento-da-linha-vermelha-orienteaeroporto/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Blue Line »» Baixa-Chiado-Sta Apolónia *[photos from 2006-2007]




































Source: http://www.somafel.pt/index.php?id=98#


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...bon-transport-sub-concession.html?channel=525
> 
> *Portugal tenders Lisbon transport sub-concession*
> Tuesday, March 31, 2015
> ...


----------



## londonzooy (Mar 31, 2015)

GREAT PICS!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*



> *Spanish Avanza gain the subconcession of Lisbon Subway and Carris Bus Service*
> 
> 
> Government confirms the Economic victory of the Spanish group. There were five competitors, three wanted the granting of the two carriers.
> ...


Source: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/e...essao-do-metro-de-lisboa-e-carris_221511.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Yellow Line*









Source: http://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/2015-06-19-Espanhois-ganham-Metro-de-Lisboa-e-Carris


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*


*Sintra train and Metro linked to the end of the year*


*Metropolitano de Lisboa has awarded the works of extension of the blue line to Reboleira, in Amadora and expects to complete the connection to the railway line Sintra until the end of the year.*












"Are being developed every effort so that you can perform the opening to the operation by the end of this year", confirmed to Lusa the underground press office, explaining that the contract in Amadora Este / Reboleira section was awarded by 8.795 million in euros.


The Speaker of the House of Amadora, Carla Tavares (PS), welcomed the start of work, which he considered "crucial for mobility in the northern part of the Metropolitan Area [Lisbon] and the municipalities of Amadora and Sintra."
According to a spokesperson from the metro, the contract includes several specialties, especially "construction, low-energy, telecommunications, rail, electromechanical and landscaping to the surface in the area adjacent to the station, at Rua Industries and Armando Romão Park ".


In the first phase we were invested about 45 million euros in the tunnel with 579.2 meters from Amadora Este, and station and terminal area of ​​Reboleira, but the works were suspended due to funding problems.


In the environmental impact study of the extension of the metro to Reboleira, 2007, it was expected to open the operation in August 2010, but the suspension of the work has delayed the entry into service "for December 2015," yet there is no guarantee that the project will be reimbursed by Community funds.


The carrier notes that the extension is inserted "in the strategy of strengthening intermodality with the railway and ensure the connection of the Blue Line to the Sintra train line."


The study of economic viability of the undertaking provides that, with the folding of the railway line of Sintra, "the demand generated by future Reboleira station is about four million passengers / year."


The Mayor of Amadora revealed that the chamber will approve in July the contest to intervene at Avenida D. Carlos I, "with an investment of 600,000 euros for the rehabilitation of the [Bingo] Estrela da Amadora and the season of Damaia" .


"Having this investment by the railway subway connection also invest to bring more security to the public space, so that people feel more motivated to use public transport," said Carla Tavares.


The president of the municipality explained that the intervention in D. Carlos I "will increase the parking, strengthen public lighting, creating rest areas and connect the hiking trail of Reboleira" to the city center.


"This area will have nearly a thousand parking spaces," he recorded the councilor for Mobility and Public Works Municipal Gabriel Oliveira (PS).
The municipal project wants to enhance the 600 seats of the car park of Portugal Infrastructures (ex-Refer), the 200 seats next to Bingo, 100 places next to the Reboleira interface, the 50 seats in the D. Carlos I and others in small squares surroundings.


The connection to the metro trains will be covered and, with the interface will be created ten terminals for buses, and four nearby, said the councilman.
The road project was redesigned to three lanes, due to constraints with buildings in Damaia, but access to the new intermodal station will be easier for buses and cars.


The blue metro line will have a length of 13.7 kilometers with 18 stations between Reboleira and Santa Apolonia (Lisbon).
Source: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/comboios-de-sintra-e-metro-ligados-ate-ao-fim-do-ano_221768.html


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

*Lisbon Metro - Impressions and questions*

Hi,

last week I stayed in the beautiful city of Lisbon with it´s intersting transport-systgem and of cause I visited all metro-stations. The overall appearance is very good and I have some questions about things I noticed:

1) Seems that metro is running very slow at the moment. Nearly every track is used with a sign 45 which probably indicates 45 km/h max. speed. If I recall correctly, normal speed is 60 or 72 km/h. Is there a task for lower energy comnsumption during crisis? Also I noticed an interval of 6 minutes at the least, going up to 10 minutes after rush-hour which gave me time for pics but seems to be not the normal operation-mode the metro was designed for.

2) Platform lengthening at green line takes place, as Areeiro station extension is complete. Now they seem to refurbish the old platforms to make it complete. Only short station left is Arroios. After that it must be possible to have 6-car-trains on green line or is there another thing left to do (signalling)?

3) Since Lisbon Metro runs trains from the 90s, they have a completed fire-protection system regarding trains, as they are all sprinklered, but none of the shops/magazines.

4) I tried to view prelimanery works for fill-in stations like Calvanes or Madrid on green line but didn´t find any. I suppose those stations have been planned but nothing was already built for it.

5) Is there a track-map for Lisbom metro? I found nothing, maybe it´s only in portuguese. It must be interesting because as I found out, there is no track connection anymore between Rossio and Restauradores. But there are linking tracks between some lines at transfer-stations. Also Colegio Militar/Luz has an interesting alignment of two sidings at each end of the station, which is not common in Lisbon Metro.

Favorite stations of mine besides magic Olaias station have been Lumiar, Bela Vista, Chelas, Picoas and surprisingly Intendente. Whereas the latter is not refurbished since the 70s, colour-sheme is somewhat appealing.

Not to forget about Carris-transport-museum. There is a small department abour metro, too, but it is mainly about trams and busses. It lies directly under 25.April bridge in Alcantara and it is a must for public-transport-fans. As it is situated on a depot you are caried from one part to another via an old tram with polstered seats.

Kind regards


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

tunnel owl said:


> 1) Seems that metro is* running very slow at the moment*. Nearly every track is used with a sign 45 which probably indicates 45 km/h max. speed. If I recall correctly, normal speed is 60 or 72 km/h. *Is there a task for lower energy comnsumption during crisis? * Also *I noticed an interval of 6 minutes at the least, going up to 10 minutes after rush-hour *which gave me time for pics but seems to be not the normal operation-mode the metro was designed for.


Yes, it's because the crisis.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Marco Bruno said:


> Yes, it's because the crisis.


Thanks, let´s hope things change to better soon. Does anyome have a hint for a metro trackmap?

Kind regards


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

tunnel owl said:


> Thanks, let´s hope things change to better soon. Does anyome have a hint for a metro trackmap?
> 
> Kind regards


Try this thread. Ask them: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126334953#post126334953


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Green Line - Alvalade Station*



RicardoAfonso said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Metro station Estação Saldanha in Lisbon, Portugal.*


Tunnel by Patrick Stargardt, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lisbon Metro - Explored on 19.10.2015* 
Metro station Baixa-Chiado


Lisbon Metro - Explored on 19.10.2015 by Patrick Stargardt, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Martim Moniz*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Oriente*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Parque*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sé*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Saldanha*









Ondulo e permaneço. by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


Sign language by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


Dialogue by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


Em movimento | In motion by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


Metade by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


a lonely curve by paulo tavares pereira, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*









Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


Around Lisbon by We Love Lisbon, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rua da Conceição*









EléctricoNaConceição by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Massamá-Barcarena*









EstaçãoBarcarena by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Monte Abraão*









cpBarcarena by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Mosteiro Jerónimos* ⇄ *Belém*









Metro Carris by Sebas Fonseca, no Flickr


----------



## teles448 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Oriente*









Múltipla de 2300 by Vitor S. Cruz (offline for a while), no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Caxias* ⇄ *Cruz-Quebrada*









Urbano, Gibalta, 2011.04.03 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Vila Nova da Rainha*







[/url]
Urbano 16424, Apeadeiro de Vila Nova da Rainha, 2013.11.05 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Urbano 16424, Apeadeiro de Vila Nova da Rainha, 2013.11.05 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Urbano 16424, Apeadeiro de Vila Nova da Rainha, 2013.11.05 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Fogueteiro* ⇄ *Coina*









Suburbano 14221, Coina, 2011.09.21 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sete Rios* ⇄ *Entrecampos*







[/url]
Urbano, Rego, 2010.10.16 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça do Comércio*







[/url]
Born in Dublin by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*







[/url]
Baixa-Chiado Station by James Bonnick, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chelas*







[/url]
Lisboa - Metro station Chelas by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Chelas by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Chelas by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Chelas by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*







[/url]
Estação Ferroviária do Rossio - Lisboa by dani, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 ______. 
Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Rossio (train station) by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Campo Pequeno*







[/url]
Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Campo Pequeno by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-maintenance-contract-to-emef.html?channel=00
> 
> *Fertagus awards maintenance contract to Emef*
> Wednesday, August 10, 2016
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ameixoeira*







[/url]
Lisboa - Metro station Ameixoeira by jaime.silva, no Flickr

 _ _ 
Lisboa - Metro station Ameixoeira by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Ameixoeira by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Ameixoeira by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Ameixoeira by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Oriente*







[/url]
Urbano 16530, Estação do Oriente, 2012.02.24 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Urbano 16530, Estação do Oriente, 2012.02.24 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Avenida 24 de Julho*







[/url]
Tram 504 de Lisbonne (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Belém* <-> *Algés*







[/url]
Urbano 19439, Belém, 2010.06.30 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Torre de Belém, 2010.06.30 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Urbano 19427, Belém, 2010.06.30 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


Urbano 19735, Belém, 2010.06.30 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Entrecampos*







[/url]
Suburbano, Estação de Entrecampos, 2009.01.24 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

It looks very good


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*








[/url]Carris 4641 by Joaquim Martins, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lg. Academia Nacional Belas Artes*







[/url]
A light trace by Joao Santos, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rato*







[/url]
161116II by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*







[/url]
CSnoFinalDoDia by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Miradouro Sta. Luzia*







[/url]
Carreira nº 28 by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chelas*







[/url]
Chelas Metro station, Lisbon by David Sadler, no Flickr


Train approaching by David Sadler, no Flickr


15-03_605-Edit_tonemapped.jpg by David Sadler, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rio de Mouro*







[/url]
Rio de Mouro by Lock Stock and Travel, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*







[/url]
Preoccupied by David Sadler, no Flickr


Coming and Going by David Sadler, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Lisbon Subway expansion will cost 215 M€ and it will be done in 2021*


The portuguese government announce that they will expand the Yellow Line south at Rato Station to the Green Line at Cais do Sodré Station contructing 2 new sations (Estrela e Santos).



*News text and maps in portuguese:*




DiogoBaptista said:


> *Expansão do metro em Lisboa vai custar 215 milhões*
> 
> Source: https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/15/e...e-lisboa-vai-custar-2015-milhoes-2021-1754815
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Are there any proposals to a direct subway link from Cais do Sodré to Santa Apolónia?

I think Metro could extend the Yellow Line to Santa Apolónia and Green/Blue Lines could have its terminus in Baixa-Chiado.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Are there any proposals to a direct subway link from Cais do Sodré to Santa Apolónia?
> 
> I think Metro could extend the Yellow Line to Santa Apolónia and Green/Blue Lines could have its terminus in Baixa-Chiado.


No!


What it seems to be the next expansion *[at a very long term]* is to prolongue the Red Line west from São Sebastião to Campo de Ourique!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

pai nosso said:


> No!
> What it seems to be the next expansion *[at a very long term]* is to prolongue the Red Line west from São Sebastião to Campo de Ourique!


Thinking back my visit in Lisbon in 2015, imho what is really missing is an extension of the red line further west to the Miramar-area. It seems to be the most dense populated area without any mass-transit nearby as the urbanrail to Cascais only serves parts located direct at the water. If it would be at a very long term, at least it would be a project to follow. I think, you can´t do something wrong with that.


----------



## jpgcc (Sep 19, 2011)

tunnel owl said:


> Thinking back my visit in Lisbon in 2015, imho what is really missing is an extension of the red line further west to the Miramar-area. It seems to be the most dense populated area without any mass-transit nearby as the urbanrail to Cascais only serves parts located direct at the water. If it would be at a very long term, at least it would be a project to follow. I think, you can´t do something wrong with that.


Miramar?


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Sorry, Miraflores was meant


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe Light Rail / Tram on a very long term.


----------



## autobussen (Aug 8, 2014)

These EMU's are very old already. Any plans for replacement?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chiado*







[/url]
Eléctrico 28 by Filipe Ribeiro, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alfornelos*







[/url]
Lisboa - Metro station Alfornelos by jaime.silva, no Flickr


Lisboa - Metro station Alfornelos by jaime.silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*December 29, 1959 | Inauguration of Lisbon Metro* 57 years ago


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olivais*







[/url]
Na Gare by Marco Rosado, no Flickr


A verdade \ The truth by Marco Rosado, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Picoas*







[/url]
Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr

 ______. 
Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr

 ______. 
Metro der Lisboa - Estação Picoas by Ingolf, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chelas*







[/url]
_MG_8551 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


_MG_8552 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


_MG_8553 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


_MG_8554 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*







[/url]
_MG_8544 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


_MG_8545 by Max Bashyrov, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*







[/url]
Lisboa - Baixa Metro Station by gporada, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Saldanha*







[/url]
Metro Lisboa by Fabio Scalabrini, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Monte Estoril*







[/url]
Cascais Lisbon Portugal 13th June 2014 by loose_grip_99, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. Domingos Sequeira*







[/url]
2015-03-31 - 550 - R Domingos Sequeira by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*







[/url]
170120 by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça do Comércio*







[/url]
Good morning Lisbon by Yann Cœuru, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rio de Mouro*







[/url]
Estação Rio de Mouro by Israel Quintani, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Agualva-Cacém*







[/url]
Marcha em contravia by João Véstia, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Oriente*







[/url]
Metropolitan superheroes by Stefano Trucco, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*







[/url]
Lisbona by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, no Flickr


Lisbona [+1 inside] by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Picoas*







[/url]
Picoas station, Lisbon by Tetramesh, no Flickr


Picoas station, Lisbon by Tetramesh, no Flickr


Picoas station, Lisbon by Tetramesh, no Flickr


Picoas station, Lisbon by Tetramesh, no Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Lisboa metro is a good metro network. It currently has 4 lines— Line *blue*, *yellow*, *green *& *red*, perhaps the only metro system in Europe, which has such naming by color. In my country India, most cities are now naming their metro lines by such coloring—Delhi, Bengaluru, Jaipur & Chennai. Beside this, I heard formerly they have their own name—*seagull*, *sunflower*, *caravel *& *orient*. I don’t know why they got such special name, could anyone explain?

The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network. Some stations buildings are also very beautiful, a great work of art.

The western extension of Blue line up to Reboleira started a good interchange between suburban train and metro. Peoples coming from Sintra could now get down there, and could take the metro to reach at city centre. The other end also has a good interchange between suburban train and metro at Santa Apolonia.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) Yellow line is planned to extend southwestern Lisboa upto Alcantara Mar. It will be very good extension because it will create an interchange between suburban train and metro. Passengers coming from Cascias could then get down there, and could take the metro to reach at city centre. There will be three new stations—Estrela, Infante Santo and Alcantara Mar. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

2) Green line, currently the busiest line, is planned to extend west central Lisboa up to Pontinha. After this extension, it will create an alternative route of Blue line from Pontinha to Baxia-Chiado. Although that alternative route will be longer, but if anytime an accident or anything could stop the service of Blue line via Sao Sebastao, this Green line could continue the journey. There will be one new stations—Horta Nova. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

3) The Red line is planned to extend mostly in future. It will extend towards north central Lisboa up to Lumiar, towards northern Lisboa up to Sacavem, and towards southwestern Lisboa up to Campo de Orique. It is clear that it will be busiest line in future. There will be two new stations towards north—Portela and Sacavem, one new stations towards north central—Alta de Lisboa, and three new stations towards southwest—Campolide, Amoreirasand & Campo de Ourique. After this extension, it will create an alternative route of Yellow line from Lumiar to Saldanha. Although that alternative route will be longer, but if anytime an accident or anything could stop the service of Yellow line via Sao Sebastao, this Red line could continue the journey. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

In a word, Lisboa metro will be much stronger in future.


----------



## flexus (Dec 27, 2015)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Beside this, I heard formerly they have their own name—*seagull*, *sunflower*, *caravel *& *orient*. I don’t know why they got such special name, could anyone explain?


The names were part of the new metro identity introduced in early 90s along with new signage, iconography, typography, maps, and line colours (read more about that here). They reference Lisbon's history with navigations and sea expeditions over the centuries, but never really succeeded with locals who just called the lines by their colours. Therefore, some time later, Lisbon Metro ditched the names and kept the icons.



Ashis Mitra said:


> Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.


No construction is under way. Also, unfortunately, over the years the various governments altered a big part of these planned extensions you mentioned. Currently, though, there are no official plans.

The most recent announced extension is Rato - Estrela - Santos - Cais do Sodré, creating one more connection between the yellow and green lines, but even this one is not 100% confirmed as research is not yet finished.

The government also announced plans to extend the red line from São Sebastião to Campo de Ourique via Campolide and Amoreiras but no date (or confirmation, for that matter) is given yet.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for your reply, the future of Lisboa Metro is not so bright I think, because they have not confirmed about the extensions.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Until recent years, Lisboa tram mostly resembled my city tram system Kolkata, because most tram routes of Lisboa used trolley pole, which is a characteristic of my city tram system. Fortunately now all trams of Lisboa changed to panto-graph along with change of overhead wire hanging style, trams of Kolkata still stuck on trolley pole, which I personally dislike very much. Trolley pole skids often from wire, where panto-graph is steady. I don’t know when Kolkata will learn from Lisboa and other cities.

A peculiar matter is Lisboa and Rio de Janeiro, both Portuguese speaking city has some hilly, steep tram routes due to their topography. Most tram routes run through steep, narrow lanes/streets, which are sometimes so narrow, are one way. I think Lisboa is a living heritage city, by historic buildings, narrow streets, and their mostly old, high floor heritage looking tramcars.

Before opening metro network, the tram network was very strong, covered all important streets of entire downtown, and all directions of Lisboa city. Places like Carnide, Lumiar, Areero, Campo Pueno, zoo, Rato, Rotunda, San Sebastio, Saldanha, Arco do Cego, Praca Do Chile, Anjos, Apolonia Station all were once served by trams, but now replaced by metro. Personally I support replacing by metro, but, beside this, many former tram routes are not covered by metro. I heard the future extension planning is also not good for metro, so was not it was a great mistake to close those routes?

Route 1 to 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19 to 24, and 26 were closed, not all converted to metro. It was almost like my city Kolkata, where almost half of route closed. Although the Kolkata network is still a bit bigger than Lisboa, but recently they are gradually declining from last 10 years. Thankfully Lisboa replaced many tram routes by metro, but in Kolkata this replacement program is not much high and fast. 

Hopefully, still all has not ended. In an apparent reversal of policy, the mayor (president of the city council) of Lisboa, Fernando Medina, announced in December 2016 that tram 24 would be restored to service in 2017 between Cais do Sodré and Campolide, saying that it was a mistake to reduce the city's network of electric trams and that work would be undertaken to reconstruct it. Although this proposed route 24 will be completely different from old route 24. The rute of old 24 was Carmo – Príncipe Real – Largo do Rato – Campolide – Santo Sebastião – Saldanha – Praça do Chile—where tram lines has now not existed. 

Could anyone say some details about that proposed route, with a map?

In a sentence, Lisboa tram is now one of the weak tram network of the world, much like Kolkata.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

It shouldn't be so difficult to restore the 24, there is still the line left on the streets so they can use it pretty easy + extend or change it where they want it too, but they wouldn't start from 0.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Could you post here some photos of remaining track scene of former tram route 24?

What is the difference between Fertagus & CP trains?


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Could you post here some photos of remaining track scene of former tram route 24?
> 
> What is the difference between Fertagus & CP trains?


Technically, there is no difference. Only the colour and the company.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I agreed, but why a separate Fertagus, when a strong CP rail network was already running?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Aeroporto*







[/url]
abfahrt! | lisboa | 1702 by feliksbln, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Puss in Boots said:


> It shouldn't be so difficult to restore the 24, there is still the line left on the streets so they can use it pretty easy + extend or change it where they want it too, but they wouldn't start from 0.


There are an official plan by the Lisbon city council and CARRIS to restore and reopen the 24E.

The recent requalification works on Cais do Sodré Square organized the square thinking about the return of the tram, same about the Campolide Square. 

The tracks still on the streets (some misses in the Camões Square) but some eletrical stuff needs to be built.
Although there are an touristic tram tour running in some part of the line between Chiado and Príncipe Real.




Ashis Mitra said:


> Until recent years, Lisboa tram mostly resembled my city tram system Kolkata, because most tram routes of Lisboa used trolley pole, which is a characteristic of my city tram system. Fortunately now all trams of Lisboa changed to panto-graph along with change of overhead wire hanging style, trams of Kolkata still stuck on trolley pole, which I personally dislike very much. Trolley pole skids often from wire, where panto-graph is steady. I don’t know when Kolkata will learn from Lisboa and other cities.


Youre wrong, still exist tram cars running with trolley pole.



Ashis Mitra said:


> Before opening metro network, the tram network was very strong, covered all important streets of entire downtown, and all directions of Lisboa city. Places like Carnide, Lumiar, Areero, Campo Pueno, zoo, Rato, Rotunda, San Sebastio, Saldanha, Arco do Cego, Praca Do Chile, Anjos, Apolonia Station all were once served by trams, but now replaced by metro. Personally I support replacing by metro, but, beside this, many former tram routes are not covered by metro. I heard the future extension planning is also not good for metro, so was not it was a great mistake to close those routes?


The close of some tram services all over Lisbon resulted not only because the construction of the metro but also because the introduction of the bus.
The only plans for trams is to restore the old 24 and an idea to bring back the tram on Santa Apolónia.

Except some cases they only removed the tram on where the subway was built and the routes were replaced by buses.



> Although this proposed route 24 will be completely different from old route 24. The rute of old 24 was Carmo – Príncipe Real – Largo do Rato – Campolide – Santo Sebastião – Saldanha – Praça do Chile—where tram lines has now not existed.
> 
> Could anyone say some details about that proposed route, with a map?


The 24E route changed some times and in the last time of service it was running between the areas that you said, Carmo – Príncipe Real – Largo do Rato – Campolide – Santo Sebastião – Saldanha – Praça do Chile, althout the original route was between Carmo and Campolide, the one that are plans to bring it back starting in Cais do Sodré. 



> In a sentence, Lisboa tram is now one of the weak tram network of the world, much like Kolkata.


The Lisbon tram network is one of the oldest in the world that still survives, is in a process of revitalization and is a tourist attraction in the city, adapted to the new times in which the automobile, bus and metro have expanded in the city, on the contrary of major world cities that wiped out the trams, Lisbon's trams had the ability to save it as a jewel, a treasure. Lisbon trams are not weak, they are a relic of the city!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> What is the difference between Fertagus & CP trains?


They are different companies that perform different services in different areas, fertagus is a private company that operates serving only the southern area of Lisbon and connecting it with the center of lisbon. When the rail service was built on the 25 de Abril bridge the government decided to assign the service to a private company.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Could you post here some photos of remaining track scene of former tram route 24?


That's the 24 route that are plans to reopen, there still tracks in all of it, except a very small fault on Camões Square. If you navigate through the streetview along these streets you will see all the rails.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Great, they have kept the closed tram rail in very good condition, that it will be restoring very easily. In my city, all closed routes are either covered, or lift up.

Waiting to see return of tram route 24.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*







[/url]
Estación de metro Olaias, Lisboa by Isov_51, no Flickr


Estación de metro Olaias, Lisboa by Isov_51, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça do Comércio*







[/url]
2017-04-03 - 574 - R da Prata by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Amadora*







[/url]
2319 by Márcio Lima, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Santos* <-> *Alcântara-Mar*







[/url]
Conde de Obidos by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Encarnação*









Metro Encarnação by beune casta, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*







[/url]
Down the Rabbit Subway by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


----------



## DKF01 (Jan 3, 2014)

lsg97 said:


> The circular line looks useful but is there no better way to integrate the termini at Telheiras and Odivelas into the system? In terms of commuter streams the Linha Amarela (yellow line) looks pretty useless in this tangent setup and I fear Campo Grande would be horribly overcrowded during the rush hours...





arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ Perhaps it would make more sense to operate it as a single line, with trains running from Odivelas to Telheiras via Cais do Sodré.


The main consensus in the portuguese forum is that the circle line is a bad idea due that if there is a minor problem it will cause a crippling effect on the rest of the line. It also shafts the people who use the metro from Odivelas to Quinta das Conchas and Telheiras as they have to make a change in Campo Grande to get to the centre, since the yellow line doesn't terminate in the centre. Finally it means the Campo Grande station will needs to be reconstructed which will lead to conguestion in the area because the space around the station is limited.
The better solution is to have both lines terminate at Cais do Sodre as the terminus has enough space to have two lines there.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Calhariz (Bica)*







[/url]
Tram on Calçada do Combro, Lisbon. by FotoFling Scotland, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Mosteiro Jerónimos*







[/url]
2015-01-02 - 506 - Belém by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Corroios*









Corroios by Ernst Kers, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sintra*







[/url]
Sintra train station by Teves Costa, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pç. Comércio*







[/url]
2012-06-08 - 545 - Pr. Comércio by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pinhal Novo*







[/url]
3562 by Mar, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*







[/url]
Baixa Chiado - Metro - Lisboa, Portugal by david moena, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sé*







[/url]
Lisbon Cathedral by Patrick Stargardt, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chelas*







[/url]
Metro Lisboa • Chelas by Carlos Fonseca, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Vila Franca de Xira*







[/url]
UQE 3500 - Vila Franca de Xira by Tiago Henriques, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*







[/url]
in partenza - leaving by maurizio erbetta, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. Conceição*







[/url]
Street scene from Lisbon by mgkm photography, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*







[/url]
Aerial of EDP - Energias de Portugal by Marco Verch, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sintra*








[/url]comboio na estação. by Matt Hintsa, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*







[/url]
Restauradores Metro Station I by Hans Nerstu, no Flickr


Restauradores Metro Station II by Hans Nerstu, no Flickr


----------



## flexus (Dec 27, 2015)

*Lisbon Metro | *Green line, *Anjos* Station


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Anjos*







[/url]
Est. Metro Anjos - Maria Keil by Cides PT, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*







[/url]
Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr

Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro das Olaias by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful. It is huge subway station. ^^


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*







[/url]
Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


Estação de Metro do Cais do Sodré by Paulo Bastos, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Limoeiro*







[/url]
Tram from Lisbon by Lanceflot Du Lac, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pinhal Novo*







[/url]
fertagus3510 | pinhal novo by [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Vila Nova da Rainha*







[/url]
cp3525 | vila nova da raínha by [email protected], no Flickr


cp3530 | vila nova da raínha by [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cascais*







[/url]
Cascais railway station panorama by Robert Skorek, no Flickr


Cascais railway station by Robert Skorek, no Flickr


Cascais railway station by Robert Skorek, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Mosteiro Jerónimos*







[/url]
Tramway Lisbon / Lisboa Belém 2017 by Hans-Rudolf Stoll, no Flickr


Tramway Lisbon / Lisboa Belém 2017 by Hans-Rudolf Stoll, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Monte Estoril*







[/url]
Lisbon (345) by Marco O A Brandão, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Benfica*







[/url]
benfica by Dario Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. da Prata*







[/url]
One of my favourite in Lisbon was The Tram... by Emmanuel Rajaratnam Karikalan, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*







[/url]
Rossio Railway Station, Lisbon, Portugal by Phil Kingsbury, no Flickr


Lisbon - The Rossio Station (North side) by Fernando Ezequiel, no Flickr


Following the ligth by Fernando Ezequiel, no Flickr


Lisbon - The Rossio Station (South side) by Fernando Ezequiel, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tagus River*







[/url]
TAGUS RIVER - LISBON by Nuno M S Martins, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tagus River*







[/url]
Cacilheiro a Lisboa by João Figueira, no Flickr


Lisboa Ribeirinha (2) by João Figueira, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Chelas*









Metropolitano de Lisboa 20 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 19 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 18 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 17 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 15 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 14 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 13 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 10 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 9 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa 8 by David O'Malley, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pç. Comércio*







[/url]
Lisbon Electrico by Michael Krolop, no Flickr


----------



## mamadoo (Oct 6, 2008)

I have heard and read that it is possiblle that some abandoned tram lines in Lisbon may be in use again. As far as I got to know there are two lines, due to a condition of tracks, that could be reactivated - to Campolide, Cruz Quebrada and maybe to Carmo. Could anybody write a bit about it? When it could happen?

There is a quite nice track scheme on wikipedia from 1995. Of course some of those tracks does not exist anymore...


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

The one I heard quite some years ago was the reactivation of the tram number 24, between Cais do Sodré and Campolide, passing by Praça Luís de Camões and Largo do Rato.


----------



## mamadoo (Oct 6, 2008)

Short branch line to Carmo and elevador de Santa Justa is "on the way" Nevertheless these are wishes and hopes only but I have read that:

"...the mayor (president of the city council) of Lisbon, Fernando Medina, announced in December 2016 that tram 24 would be restored to service in 2017 between Cais do Sodré and Campolide, saying that it was a mistake to reduce the city's network of electric trams and that work would be undertaken to reconstruct it..."

Could anybody verify these words?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Bento Gonçalves*









Hey #Almada! by formascriticas, no Instagram


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tagus River | 25 de Abril Bridge*







[/url]
Lisbon: Ferry on the Tagus by Kay Williams, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Colégio Militar/Luz*









Metropolitano de Lisboa by robert donovan, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Encarnação*









Metro Encarnação by beune casta, no Flickr


Psycho Fish by beune casta, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Carcavelos*









Train station by Guillaume, no Flickr


Train station by Guillaume, no Flickr


Train station by Guillaume, no Flickr 


Bumblebees (train version) by Guillaume, no Flickr


Carcavelos station by Guillaume, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça de Espanha*









Túnel de Acesso às Escadas Secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Escadas Secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Escadas Secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Escadas Principais by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Gares by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Acesso IPO by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Escadas Secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Barreira de Acesso ao Túnel by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Escadas Secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Gabinete de Circulação by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Gabinete de Circulação by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Acesso às escadas secundárias by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tagus River | 25 de Abril Bridge | Sanctuary of Christ the King*









Lisbon by Deensel, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cç. Estrela* [ São Bento Palace | Assembly of the Republic ]









Assembleia da Republica Lisbon 060917 N63A1089-a by Tony Woof, no Flickr


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*My aunt Patricia was in Lisbon*

My auntie Patrícia (which's my newest aunt) have traveled to Lisbon and she got fascinated with the Portuguese capital. She also enjoyed to take the Lisbon's transport modals, mainly the bi-articulated, low-floor trams.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Corpo Santo*









2017-03-08 - 507 - Corpo Santo by o331jne, no Flickr


2017-03-08 - 507 - Corpo Santo by o331jne, no Flickr


2017-03-08 - 502 - Corpo Santo by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Agualva-Cacém*









zona // film by pedro silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cacilhas*









Metro Transportes do Sul C013 [Almada tram] by Howard Pulling, no Flickr


Metro Transportes do Sul C013 [Almada tram] by Howard Pulling, no Flickr


Metro Transportes do Sul C015 [Almada tram] by Howard Pulling, no Flickr


Metro Transportes do Sul C024 [Almada tram] by Howard Pulling, no Flickr


Metro Transportes do Sul C024 [Almada tram] by Howard Pulling, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*









Baixa-Chiado metro station, blue line, Lisbon by Thorsten Reiprich, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. Prata*









Rua do Ouro Lisbon 080917 N63A1695-a by Tony Woof, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Picoas*









IMG_5187.jpg by AniGupta, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*51 Years ago | September 28, 1966* - Opening of 1.5 km of network, covering the stations Martim Moniz (formerly Socorro), Intendente and Anjos.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Roma*









"Roma" metro station in Lisboa by charada84, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Parque*









Parque Metro Station, Lisbon by Bri_J, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Belém*









ccfl_15_502_lis2 (c) by Ricardo Quinas, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lg. Portas Sol*









Eléctrico 12, Lisbon by Stephan Neven, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Reboleira*









Atrio direcção Estação Ferroviária de Reboleira by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Atrio by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Atrio by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Sinalização de elevador de acesso à gare by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Gares by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Cais técnico by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


Túnel em direcção à Amadora-Este by Diogo Martins, no Flickr


----------



## Sineva (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice looking transport system.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. Escolas Gerais*









Strassenbahn Lissabon by Martin Silvestri, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cruz Quebrada* <-> *Caxias*









U 19269 - Caxias by Valério Santos, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Sintra by Carl Yambao, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Parque*









MetroLisboaRemake by Zu Sanchez, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*









Metro Station Olaias by Beune Photography, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lg. Portas Sol*









Just around the corner by Joao Santos, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*The south access was closed at the weekend for "revitalization works" which consisted of cleaning the graffities and the floor, and replacing the damaged lamps.*















*Restauradores*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Gare de Rossio à Lisbonne by Mhln, no Flickr


Quais de la gare de Rossio by Mhln, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alvalade*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rua da Prata*









Linie 12 Lissabon by Andre Bonsch, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*









Sozialschlauch by Andre Bonsch, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores* | Art intervention by Nadir Afonso 









Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *PARIS*


Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *LONDON*


Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *MADRID*


Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *RIO DE JANEIRO*


Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *NEW YORK*


Lisboa metro by IMBiblio, no Flickr *MOSCOW*


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Calvário*









Lisboa Tram by Andre Bonsch, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lg. Portas Sol*









fpu_tmp_1344703862.8695_e6cf88 by Damian Corrigan, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cruz Quebrada* <-> *Caxias* [1991]









71015 by Christian Wenger, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Tagus River | Church of Santa Engrácia / National Pantheon*









Os Cacilheiros by Antonio Reis, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sintra* [1990]









30.11.90 Sintra 2006 and 2061 by Phil Richards, no Flickr


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Alameda metro station


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Lisboa 2018 (Portugal) by Jon Hoogendijk, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pç. Figueira*









Lisboa 2018 (Portugal) by Jon Hoogendijk, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

:siren:







*Lisbon Buses: Carris signs contract to buy 165 new buses*
The new buses that Carris will acquire are powered by compressed natural gas.


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally: the 3rd generation Citaro in Portugal


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cacilhas*









Cacilhas 2018 (Portugal) by Jon Hoogendijk, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor do Lavra*









Ascensor do Lavra by Dennis, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sintra*









CP 2352 Sintra (PT) 7 mei 2013 by Superbock., no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Lisboa / Lisbon / Lissabon by Bert Kaufmann, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor da Glória*









Ascensor da Glória by JBD Photo, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Parque*









treaty by Luis Amaral, no Flickr


through by Luis Amaral, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Belém*









Da Trafaria by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sé*









Tram 28, Lisbon by Edward Balch, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor da Bica*









Lisbon by Nick Moulds, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*









Estação Restauradores / Linha Azul by Carsten Weigel, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alcântara-Terra*









Alcântara-Terra, Lisbon by Marco Sousa, no Flickr


Station clock, Alcântara-Terra, Lisbon by Marco Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

^^

Thats Restauradores station on Blue Line! What a old photo!

We can see the old signages..


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cacilhas* → *Cais do Sodré*









ferry to Lisbon by Carsten Weigel, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor da Bica*









Bica Funicular by Michael, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Oriente*









Lisbon #3 underground art by Tim Knifton, no Flickr


Lisbon #14 Underground Art by Tim Knifton, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Belém*









16/Jul/2016 · Belém by Antero Pires, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Martim Moniz*









DSC_4883 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4882 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4879 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4878 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4873 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4872 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4871 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4870 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4869 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4868 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4865 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4861 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4860 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4858 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4855 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4853 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4852 by Bernas91, no Flickr


DSC_4851 by Bernas91, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor da Glória*









Elevador do Lavra by Enrico Strocchi, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*









Subway - Lisbon by Laurent Destrade, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Train by mokastet, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ascensor da Bica*









Elevador da Bica, Lisboa, Portugal by Julien Fromentin, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*R. Conceição* [Rua Augusta Arch]









Lisbon Tram by Adrian McGarry, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Campolide* [Águas Livres Aqueduct]









Lisboa-Campolide_Fertagus_M3551_05052007 by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

I have got news that tram 24 to Campolide is back, can anyone confirm ?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, 24 is back!
http://www.carris.pt/pt/noticias/2018/a-24e-esta-de-volta-a-cidade/

https://twitter.com/FMedina_PCML/status/988757844819415040


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

Are there any other tram extensions being planned?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

23 years after its deactivation the Tram *24* is back to the streets of Lisbon!


----------



## FrankYCH (Jan 26, 2015)

FDW said:


> Are there any other tram extensions being planned?


According to one report I read, tram line 15 is to be re-extended at its western end to Cruz Quebrada, its former terminus.


Incidentally, are there any plans to re-extend 24 down to Cais Sodré?


*









*


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Rossio railway terminal (in Lisbon)*



Paulo2004 said:


>


Rossio, one of the Lisbon's main railway terminals. 
From this terminal, depart the suburban trains to Sintra and Mira Sintra-Meleças.


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*My aunties were on Sintra*



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Sintra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My aunties Gina (who's Portuguese) and Patrícia were on this city.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Olaias*









Olaias metro station, Lisbon by Antonio Barata Pires, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Belém*









Linha de Cascais by AKIFUMI, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









MVLSTR032 by Jon Ander, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

23 years after its deactivation the Tram *24* is back to the streets of Lisbon!











2018-04-11 - 574 - Av Conselheiro Fernando Sousa by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Campolide by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Rua das Amoreiras by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - R das Amoreiras by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Amoreiras by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Rato by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Rato by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Rato by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-11 - 574 - Rato by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-24 - 24 E by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-24 - 541 - R das Amoreiras by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-24 - 575 . R das Amoreiras by o331jne, no Flickr


2018-04-24 - 581 - R Marques de Fronteira by o331jne, no Flickr


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lisbon by tram*

Ah, if I were in Lisbon to take the tram to follow to several parts of the Portuguese capital...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

FrankYCH said:


> According to one report I read, tram line 15 is to be re-extended at its western end to Cruz Quebrada, its former terminus.
> 
> Incidentally, are there any plans to re-extend 24 down to Cais Sodré?


Tram 15 should go back at least to Appolonia station, may be even further.

Plans for tram 24 back to Cais do Sodre do exist, but cannot be executed immediately because the loop at Cais do Sodre is currently used for terminus of tram 18, which is limited there while there are works at its normal terminus at Rua Alfandega. Once tram 18 can go to its former terminus again, then the loop track at Cais do Sodre will be used for tram 24.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

DiogoBaptista said:


> There is also an idea to build trams with the old style to serve the older lines.


That would be a very bad idea. Older trams are not weather-insulated, and they are very unfriendly to handicapped passengers or those with some impaired mobility.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Amadora Este*









Lisbon, Portugal: Amadora Este metro station (Blue [Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alfornelos*









Lisbon, Portugal: Alfornelos metro station (Blue [Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Pontinha*









Lisbon, Portugal: Pontinha metro station (Blue [Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Carnide*









Lisbon, Portugal: Carnide metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Colégio Militar/Luz*









Lisbon, Portugal: Colégio Militar / Luz metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alto dos Moinhos*









Lisbon, Portugal: Alto dos Moinhos metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça de Espanha*









Lisbon, Portugal: Praça de Espanha (Palhavã) metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Parque*









Lisbon, Portugal: Parque metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Restauradores*









Lisbon, Portugal: Restauradores metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Baixa-Chiado*









Lisbon, Portugal: Baixa-Chiado metro station (Blue & Green [Linha Azul & Linha Verde] Lines). by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Terreiro do Paço*









Lisbon, Portugal: Terreiro do Paço metro station (Blue [Linha Azul] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Telheiras*









Lisbon, Portugal: Telheiras metro station (Green [Linha Verde] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Campo Grande*









Lisbon, Portugal: Campo Grande metro station (Green [Linha Verde & Linha Amarela] & Yellow Lines) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Alvalade*









Lisbon, Portugal: Alvalade metro station (Green [Linha Verde] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Areeiro*









Lisbon, Portugal: Areeiro metro station (Green [Linha Verde] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*









Lisbon, Portugal: Rossio metro station (Green [Linha Verde] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cais do Sodré*









Lisbon, Portugal: Cais do Sodré metro station (Green [Linha Verde] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

The funny thing about Lisboa Metro is that many of the very interesting art works are 'hidden'. I mean not in the platform areas so if you just pass by on a train you are not aware of them, unless you get off and exit the station.


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

My pics are not so fancy as the ones above


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Good photos, although they are old. 






















*Baixa-Chiado*









In the first photo we can see Baixa-Chiado station located in downtown that makes interchange between the green and blue lines.
The Baixa-Chiado station is no longer sponsored by PT company , in fact PT no longer exists and it was bought by the french company Altice.















*Telheiras*









In the second photo we can see Telheiras station, north terminal of the green line that is located in a residential zone.


Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Odivelas*









Lisbon, Portugal: Odivelas metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Senhor Roubado*









Lisbon, Portugal: Senhor Roubado metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ameixoeira*









Lisbon, Portugal: Ameixoeira metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lumiar*









Lisbon, Portugal: Lumiar metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cidade Universitária*









Lisbon, Portugal: Cidade Universitária metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Campo Pequeno*









Lisbon Portugal: Campo Pequeno metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

Ameixoeira looks cool and i bit different from the rest. I would even say, that it reminds me a little the brazilian concrete stations.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Saldanha*









Lisbon, Portugal: Saldanha metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line). Passage to Red Line. by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

Some suburban trains as well..


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Picoas*









Lisbon Portugal: Picoas metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Marquês de Pombal*









Lisbon, Portugal: Marquês de Pombal (Rotunda) metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## kLumpel (Aug 24, 2018)

Is there any preparation work for the extensions? I saw several proposals and suggestions of how the network could grow. But what is sure?


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Carris has plans to purchase new buses?
> 
> Lisbon is the one of few European Capital cities without hybrid-electric buses.


Thats because there are CNG BUSES and ELECTRIC TRAMS all around the place ?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

kLumpel said:


> Is there any preparation work for the extensions? I saw several proposals and suggestions of how the network could grow. But what is sure?


No, just geological studies for the Rato-Cais do Sodré extention creating a circular line.

This is the current project that is very contested and that nobody likes, engineers, lisbon metro workers, citizens, and metro users, only the city hall and the government want to follow with this project making a circular line.

Today










Project


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rato*









Lisbon Portugal: Rato metro station (Yellow [Linha Amarela] Line) by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

CARRIS has orders for 350buses (270 cng /40 articulated) and 30 new trams (10 historic/20 articulated)


EDIT: by the way ... CARRIS has a lot of experience with electric traction ... and these are running around somewhere in lisbon:









http://revistaveiculoseletricos.pt/2016/11/07/autocarro-eletrico-da-carris-entrou-ao-servico/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*





















*Gare do Oriente*









Lisbon, Portugal: Gare do Oriente viewed from Centro Vasco da Ga by nabobswims, no Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal: Gare do Oriente in the blue hour by nabobswims, no Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal: Gare do Oriente by nabobswims, no Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal: Gare do Oriente waiting for the night lights by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Anjos* - Reopening of the South Lobby of the *Anjos* station














*Before:*











> Reabriu o átrio Sul da estação Anjos. Com a conclusão desta intervenção, a estação Anjos passa a estar dotada de melhores condições.
> 
> Os trabalhos realizados no átrio Sul decorreram ao nível de nível de pavimentos, tetos, superfícies vidradas e equipamentos diversos.
> 
> ...





> Reopened the south lobby of the Anjos station. With the completion of this intervention, the Anjos station is now equipped with better conditions.
> 
> The works carried out in the South lobby were at the floors, ceilings, glazed surfaces and various equipments.
> 
> ...


*Source:* https://www.metrolisboa.pt/2018/09/03/reabertura-atrio-sul-anjos/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Last Friday started the first commercial trips of the new CARRIS buses.*


> The 15 buses, the first of a total of 250, are more comfortable, greener and offer free Wi-Fi.
> 
> More offer, better service, more punctuality.
> 
> Less cars, more CARRIS





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/camaradelisboa/posts/2207859652567306


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*New Carris buses already roll on the 728*


> *Almost two years after the municipalisation of the company, the first batch of a total of 250 that Carris and the city council want to have on the street until the end of 2019 arrived.*





> Like the great majority of those who come here, these nine articulated buses and six standard buses are powered by natural gas. With fewer emissions of pollutants and less noise, Carris decided that the careers that pass in the center of the city are the first to receive these vehicles: 728, 727 and 732, now, 738, 709 and 736 later.





> "By the end of 2019 we will have renewed a third of our fleet. One in three buses will be a new bus, "said Fernando Medina, mayor of Lisbon, who took over the management of Carris in February last year. The carrier's goal is for the fleet to go from 600 to 700 buses, so a significant proportion of these 250 announced will replace older vehicles.
> 
> This is the case of articulated buses used in career 750 and often also in 728, 748 and 753. They are dinosaurs over twenty years old, who fail and do not excel for comfort. Tiago Farias explained that as the debut cars arrive, it will be possible to affect more recent buses (those, for example, at 783 or 736) to these roads, until the old ones are all shot down.





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/14/local/noticia/eilos-novos-autocarros-carris-ja-rolam-728-1854741


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *New Fares*


> Starting January 1, 2019, new fares gonna be aplied, applicable to the following tickets:





> *1. Occasional tickets*
> 
> *Carris / Metro ticket* ... 1,50 €
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.metrolisboa.pt/2018/12/...6imGaHUN1cTNch1yRyZy1BDJAMJpezhkoZSrqhM1B6cjE


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

^^
^^

How many of the 250 will be Caetano (MAN platform) and how many Mercedes ?


----------



## Jacky93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Has there ever been any study into a sort of Lisbon Crossrail style tunnel between Santa Apolonia and Cais do Sodre? This would enable a one-seat ride from Azambuja to Cascais using a new rail tunnel, taking pressure off the Metro as well. I'd be interested to see if this has ever been discussed!


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Jacky93 said:


> Has there ever been any study into a sort of Lisbon Crossrail style tunnel between Santa Apolonia and Cais do Sodre? This would enable a *one-seat ride from Azambuja to Cascais* using a new rail tunnel, taking pressure off the Metro as well. I'd be interested to see if this has ever been discussed!



The connection between Azambuja and Cascais lines will be made (in the future) through Alcantara.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

See map


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*December 29, 1959 | Lisbon Metro celebrates today 59 years that went into operation*









Metropolitano de Lisboa, Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, no Flickr


Metropolitano de Lisboa, Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*December 29, 1959 | Lisbon Metro celebrates today 59 years that went into operation*


> On this special day in the Metropolitano de Lisboa, as the 59th anniversary of its opening to the public is, we will travel a little through the history of the first 11 stations of its network























> *Metropolitano de Lisboa*
> On this day, 59 years ago, the Metropolitano de Lisboa service was inaugurated, which at that time had 11 stations arranged on a Y with 6.6 km. The main stations had platforms with 70 meters in length, which allowed to welcome trains with 4 carriages





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079032351961874433














> *Restauradores*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> February 11, 1977 - extension of the station with extension of the platforms and construction of a new atrium (arch. Benoliel de Carvalho / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079033920803561474














> *Avenida*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão e Cunha / art. Rogério Ribeiro)
> November 9, 1982 - extension of the station with extension of the platforms and construction of a new atrium (arch. Sanchez Jorge / art, Rogério Ribeiro)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079039035304222720














> *Marquês de Pombal (formerly Rotunda)*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Francisco Keil do Amaral and arch. Falcão e Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> July 15, 1995 - remodeling (arch. José and João Santa-Rita / art. João Cutileiro and Charters de Almeida)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079046574209200129














> *Parque*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Francisco Keil do Amaral / art. Maria Keil)
> December 29, 1994 - complete remodeling of the station and extension of the platforms (arch. Sanchez Jorge / art. Françoise Schein and Federica Matta)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079052568851038215














> *São Sebastião*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Francisco Keil do Amaral / art. Maria Keil)
> April 18, 1977 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Dinis Gomes / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079057555333230599


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> *Praça de Espanha (formerly Palhavã)*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Francisco Keil do Amaral / art. Maria Keil)
> October 15, 1980 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Sanchez Jorge / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079064088397910016














> *Jardim Zoológico (formerly Sete Rios)*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> July 25, 1995 - construction of a new atrium (connection to Sete Rios railway station) and extension of the platforms (arch. Benoliel de Carvalho / art. Júlio Resende)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079068606082760704














> *Picoas*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> November 9, 1982 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Benoliel de Carvalho / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079073255653289985














> *Saldanha*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> March 14, 1977 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079080366261129216














> *Campo Pequeno*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> March 26, 1979 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Benoliel de Carvalho / art. Maria Keil)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079086058783105026














> *Entre Campos*
> December 29, 1959 - inauguration (arch. Falcão and Cunha / art. Maria Keil)
> July 15, 1973 - construction of a new atrium and extension of the platforms (arch. Dinis Gomes / art. Maria Keil)
> December 11, 1993 - complete remodeling of the station (arch. Sanchez Jorge / art. Bartolomeu Cid dos Santos and José Santa-Bárbara)





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/UnderLX/status/1079089667428007936


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Campolide*









Campolide Train Station by Beau Finley, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Rossio*









P1060666 by Bharat, no Flickr


> The beautiful Neo-Manueline facade of Lisbon's Rossio Railway Station. Completed in 1891, it lies across the road from an important city square of the same name.



P1060694 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Rossio is the terminus of the Sintra commuter line or Linha de Sintra, with up to six departures per hour during peak hours, handled through four double-discharge platforms. The magnificent cast iron shed was fabricated by a Belgian firm.



P1060700 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Trains gain access to the station, which is in the central urban area of Lisbon, through a tunnel which is more than 2600-meters long.



P1060696 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Class 2300 and 2400 EMUs are the standard rolling stock on the Sintra line. They were built in the 90s by Siemens and Soreframe.



IMG_5624 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Interior of a Class 2300 EMU.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Sintra*









P1070010 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Sintra, the northwestern terminus of Linha de Sintra, the commuter line from Rossio Station. Sintra lies less than 20-miles from the Lisbon city center, and trains take ~40-45 mins to get there.



P1070009 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Sintra's beautiful station building, renowned for its tile work.



P1060799 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Sintra station, from Castelo dos Mouros, the hilltop medieval castle that overlooks the town.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Cais do Sodré*









IMG_4883 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Main concourse, Cais do Sodré Railway Station, the Lisbon terminal for Linha de Cascais, the commuter line to the coastal resort town of Cascais.



IMG_4882 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Trains to Cascais depart every 12-minutes during peak hours, with traffic handled across six platforms.



IMG_4887 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Rolling stock on the Cascais line is made up of Class 3250 EMUs, which are modernized versions of the 3100 / 3200 series. The original units (3100s) were built by Cravens of Sheffied in the 50s, and the upgrades were done in Portugal in '98.



IMG_4888 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Interior of a Class 3250 EMU.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Cascais*









P1050710 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Cascais Station and forecourt. Linha de Cascais opened in 1889.



P1050712 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Two Class 3250 EMUs on layover at Cascais Station. The first heavy rail line to be electrified in the country, Linha de Cascais is the only one energized at 1.5 kV DC, while the rest of Portugal's electrified network is set to 25 kV AC.



P1050711 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Bar Trem Velho, a restaurant and bar that lies adjacent to Cascais Station, and is built out of two old and repurposed passenger carriages. Closed at the time of my visit!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Belém*









IMG_5834 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Between Cais do Sodré and the Lisbon suburb of Belém, the Linha de Cascais rail alignment occupies the median of N6, a wide coastal roadway, which at this point is referred to as Av. Brasília. The 25 de Abril road-rail bridge can be seen in the distance.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Roma-Areeiro*









IMG_4851 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Roma-Areeiro station, the northern terminal for Fertagus, a privately-run commuter line that serves Lisbon's suburbs on the Setúbal Peninsula. Rolling stock is made up of 18 four-car double deck EMUs manufactured by Alstom, similar to the Class 3500 operated by CP.



IMG_4852 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Upper level interior of a Class 3500 EMU.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Pragal*









IMG_4857 by Bharat, no Flickr


> A Setúbal-bound train departing Pragal, the first stop south of the Tagus River. The Fertagus line is 54-km (34-miles) long, serving 14 stations in all. The EMUs cover the distance in 57-minutes.


----------



## benstro (Dec 30, 2018)

If the city decided in the past to conect the railway terminals Rossio, Sta Apolonia and Cais do Sodre it would make more sense and these rail lines and stations would be more useful.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

benstro said:


> If the city decided in the past to conect the railway terminals Rossio, Sta Apolonia and Cais do Sodre it would make more sense and these rail lines and stations would be more useful.


Rossio, Sta Apolónia and Cais do Sodré works as terminals for the urban services. Bringing people from the neighboring regions to the inner city and the downtown.

The subway and the bus/tram routes works as the connection between all the three terminal stations.


----------



## benstro (Dec 30, 2018)

yeah but still, a terminal station is the worst solution in terms of capacity. Plus if you have to change twice to get from one terminal to another its a hassle and huge waste of time. A throu stations would be able to serve much easier a bigger amount of passangers and the suburban lines could work as a metro-like line infra muros.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*| Uber prepares the arrival of electric bikes Jump to Lisbon. It may be one of the first European cities with this service*



> *Uber Portugal is preparing the entry of Jump Bikes in Lisbon and is looking for a leader for the company in Portugal. In Europe, the shared electric bicycle service is still only in Berlin.*





> Uber Portugal also wants to explore the shared bicycles business and is preparing the arrival of the Jump Bikes service to Lisbon, according to ECO. Jump is an electric bicycle company that Uber acquired in April last year. Founded in 2010, it guarantees to have already put more than 14 thousand bicycles in the streets.
> 
> Last summer, a source close to Uber had already told ECO the company's ambition to set up a subsidiary of Jump Bikes in Lisbon. A half-year has passed and the company will now have the green light of the motherhouse to start with the preparations.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/01/10/uber...as-primeiras-cidades-europeias-com-o-servico/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ It's not true that in Europe, the shared electric bicycle service is still only in Berlin. Also Madrid has it.


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ It's not true that in Europe, the shared electric bicycle service is still only in Berlin. Also Madrid has it.


From Uber?


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

AAPMBerlin said:


> FabriFlorence said:
> 
> 
> > It's not true that in Europe, the shared electric bicycle service is still only in Berlin. Also Madrid has it.
> ...


NO. I didn't understand that you were speaking about a specific service menaged by Uber.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

One peculiar thing I observed. In Lisboa—trams, buses, cars i.e. surface transports are running on right side, but metro is running on *left* side. Why such exception, is there any special reason?


----------



## jpgcc (Sep 19, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> One peculiar thing I observed. In Lisboa—trams, buses, cars i.e. surface transports are running on right side, but metro is running on *left* side. Why such exception, is there any special reason?


It's common for rail traffic to run differently from road traffic:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-track_railway#Handedness


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to Lisboa tram company that they have reopened one route almost two decades later, i.e. - *Route 24*. When many routes have previously closed, this reopening is a silver band of future bright day of Lisboa tram.

I heard a small extension towards R. Alfandega is under construction. When it will be opened for public? Please write some details.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I heard a small extension towards R. Alfandega is under construction.


Yes, it's planned to extend route 15 from Praça do Comércio to Santa Apolónia station on the one side, and from Algés to Cruz Quebrada (Jamor) on the other side - this should be done during this year (?). Also route 24 will be extended from Praça Luís de Camões to Cais do Sodré. More info about planned activities you can find in this article: https://www.dn.pt/cidades/interior/...is-aumenta-carreiras-de-bairro--10384377.html


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Carreiras de Bairro*


> *Carreiras de Bairro*
> 
> The Carreiras de Bairro service, started in 2017, aims to strengthen local mobility, creating complementarity with the rest of the existing network.





> *What are Carreiras de Bairro?*
> 
> The Carreiras de Bairro are lines that serve the parishes and with which it is intended to generate greater proximity of the population to the most important infrastructures of the neighborhoods, such as schools, health centers, markets and metro stations.





> SOURCE: http://www.carris.pt/pt/carreiras-de-bairro/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*| VIVA Go*


>





> *VIVA Go is an innovative mobility payment solution that allows a Lisboa VIVA card holder to travel in postpaid, debiting the value of the trip directly in the holder's bank account.*
> 
> To use VIVA Go, you only have to automatically join one of the 12 thousand MULTIBANCO and ATM Express boxes, associating your bank card with the Lisboa VIVA transport card.
> 
> On the same Lisbon VIVA card, this VIVA Go mode can coexist for occasional trips, with the usual passes or zapping charged, working as an alternative whenever there are no other tariff contracts valid in the time and space required. Operator systems will give priority to transport tickets intended for frequent use, such as loaded passes and not VIVA Go.





> *Who is it for?*
> The service is directed to the occasional users of public transport with a Lisboa VIVA card and; or to frequent users who sporadically travel in at least one of the operators adhering to VIVA Go.





> *Available operators*
> CARRIS
> CP - Comboios de Portugal
> Fertagus
> ...





> *How do you subscribe?*
> To sign up for the post-paid payment mode, the holder of a Lisboa VIVA card must go to a MULTIBANCO or ATM Express box and select the VIVA GO option, available in the "transportes" menu.





> SOURCE: https://www.multibanco.pt/vivago/, https://www.portalviva.pt/lx/pt/homepage/onde-carregar/viva-go.aspx


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*





















*Baixa-Chiado*









This End Is A New Beginning by photosam, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Parque*








Exit Point by photosam, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Terreiro do Paço*









Terreiro do Paço by photosam, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Cacilhas*









IMG_4867 by Bharat, no Flickr


> The Cacilhas terminal of Metro Transportes Sul do Tejo or MTS. A light rail system that connects with the Fertagus line at two stations, it serves the Lisbon suburbs of Almada and Seixal, both south of the Tagus River. Cacilhas is an intermodal hub serving the light rail system, local buses, and ferries to Lisbon.



IMG_4864 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Interior of a Siemens Combino Plus light rail vehicle. MTS operates 24 such units across its three routes.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*





















*Alameda*









_MG_4236 by Tom Page, no Flickr


_MG_4238 by Tom Page, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Ascensor da Glória*









P1060685 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Barrio Alto, the upper terminus of Ascensor da Glória. The funicular covers a distance of 276-meters with an average gradient of 18%.



P1060687 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Driving cab of Ascensor da Glória.



P1060673 by Bharat, no Flickr


> Ascensor da Glória at its lower terminus at Restauradores Square. The second funicular to be built in the city, Ascensor da Glória started operations in 1885.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Arroios | Transport users from Lisbon call for "rapid completion of the works" of the Arroios metro station*


> *The station of Arroios is closed from 19 of July of 2017 for works of extension but there is no end in sight.*





> The Lisbon Transport Users Commission (CUTL) distributed leaflets in the area around the Arroios metro station, which closed in July 2017, calling for a "quicker completion of the works" of expansion.
> 
> Speaking to the Lusa news agency, Cecília Sales, from CUTL, explained that the group met on the streets of Morais Soares and Almirante Reis, around Praça do Chile in Lisbon, to distribute a small document explaining the problems caused in the locals and users of the area.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2019/01/28/l...lusao-obras-metro-arroios-1859730#gs.vpB2j8wM


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Sale of Cacilheiros helps pay for Transtejo's fleet renewal*


> *Public tender for the acquisition and maintenance of ten catamarans is launched today. Government expects to sign contract with selected company before the end of the year.*





> The tender for the design and purchase of ten catamarans for Transtejo has this Friday its kick-off with a public ceremony scheduled for this morning at the Fluvial Terminal of Cais do Sodré, after which the Government will select the companies included in the phase of pre-qualification and which must be submitted by the end of March.
> 
> The formal proposals are then expected to be delivered between June and July, with the final award scheduled for late September or early October. According to the executive calendar, the idea is to sign the contract with the winning company before the end of the year.
> 
> ...





> *First delivery scheduled for late 2021*
> 
> In addition, the largest share of the expenditure will come from the Environmental Fund, which will pay 40.1 million euros (70% of the total), followed by the contribution of the Operational Program Sustainability and Efficiency in the Use of Resources (POSEUR), with 14 , 9 million euros. In this case, and as it is about European funds, there must be a signed public service contract, something that, according to the public told the Minister of Environment and Energy Transition, João Pedro Matos Fernandes, should occur "briefly".
> 
> ...





> *Passengers growing*
> 
> Transtejo and Soflusa operations (the two companies have a common structure, with Soflusa being linked to Barreiro with a more recent fleet) have been marked by boat failures and several suppressions in recent years due to issues such as lack of investment.
> 
> The new catamarans will have a capacity of 400 to 450 passengers (the number is not yet closed) and will be powered by natural gas, which will reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 50%. The maximum speed will be 20 knots, twice the current cacilheiros.





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2019/02/15/e...renovacao-frota-transtejo-1862045#gs.xC53N6PR


----------



## Puffle717 (Nov 3, 2012)

Are Lisbon metro stations and trains air conditioned?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *Lisbon is for the 3rd time the city with more traffic of the Iberian Peninsula*


> *Neither Madrid nor Barcelona. The 'premium' city with more traffic goes even to the Portuguese capital.*





> The city of Lisbon is, for the third consecutive year, the most congested in the Iberian Peninsula.
> 
> The findings are from the TomTom Traffic Index 2019 study that analyzes traffic congestion in 403 cities in 56 countries across six continents.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...AQVGDv1mSn15diztn1raS-aybQk8MepbkO6dLKEyoftjM


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *This is the first autonomous vehicle to operate in Portugal (and already has insurance)
*


> *The first autonomous bus in Portugal begins to operate next to Nova SBE of Carcavelos in the next days and already has insurance.*





> The first autonomous bus in Portugal begins to operate next to _Nova SBE_ of _Carcavelos_ in the next days and already has insurance, something that could not be easy to be achieved with the Portuguese legislation. There are a number of countries, such as the US and Finland, where stand-alone vehicles have already been tested in real-world environment for some time and legislation - especially in Finland - has facilitated these same models. We have seen one of these examples in the report we did in the Lapland country with the Gacha robot bus.
> 
> Now, in the next few days, the first autonomous vehicle begins to operate in Portugal, linking the Nova School of Business & Economics (Nova SBE) to the Lombos roundabout, next to the Carcavelos beach in Cascais. The model thus achieves the first insurance for this type of vehicle that has no driver and runs on a fixed route in a relatively free way, according to what announces in a statement _Ageas Seguros_, which is the insurer of the vehicle.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/empresa...mo-em-portugal-comeca-a-operar-ja-com-seguro/





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|














Commuter rail network in the Lisbon region [non-official map]*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is traffic that bad in Lisbon?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Pontinha Material and Workshops Park - PMO III*









DSC_2141 by Bruno Domingues, no Flickr


DSC_2144 by Bruno Domingues, no Flickr


DSC_2145 by Bruno Domingues, no Flickr


DSC_2140 by Bruno Domingues, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*São Pedro do Estoril*









U 19235 - S. Pedro do Estoril by Valério Santos, no Flickr


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Is traffic that bad in Lisbon?


Main highways into lisbon are above 100k TMD ... and those same rail routes are also all in the 80k/100k TMD ... even the river ferry routes. :cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Largo das Portas do Sol*












Sem título by Jason Martin, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Santos*









Santos, Lisboa by Tomas Kopecky, no Flickr


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

What the local authorities do to solve graffiti problem? Trains, trams and stops look so terrible with graffiti, indeed. Although the Lisbon rail system is efficient, well functioning and relatively 
safe, the outside look sometimes is depressing...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Brief of the Tramways of Lisbon*







The first tramway in Lisbon entered service on 17 November 1873, as a horsecar line. On 30 August 1901, Lisbon's first electric tramway commenced operations. Within a year, all of the city's tramways had been converted to electric traction. Until 1959, the network of lines continued to be developed, and in that year it reached its greatest extent. At that time, there were 27 tram lines in Lisbon, of which six operated as circle lines. As the circle lines operated in both clockwise and anticlockwise directions, each with its own route number, it is more correct to speak of a total of 24 tram routes, all of them running on 900 mm (2 ft 11 7⁄16 in) narrow gauge tram lines. The slow decline of the network began with the construction of the Lisbon Metro and the expansion of the bus system. Vehicles used are: the 'Articulado' trams, made by Siemens (Siemens/CAF nos 501-506 and Siemens/Sorefame nos 507-510), the 'Remodelado' trams (nos 541-585) used on all routes and the red tourists cars.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *Oriente*




































































































>





> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2213356


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *Santa Apolónia*









































































>





> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2213356


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Rossio*



























































































>





> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2213356&page=2


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

So this is the complete trip of the Tramway Line 28, famous for being used by the waves of tourists and who goes through many of the most relevant places of the city such as the Bairro Alto, the Alfama Neighborhood and many of the observation decks


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Cais do Sodré*



























































































>





> SOURCE: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163591238#post163591238


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some shots on the *Lisbon Metro*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*First bus line of advanced powered-biodiesel starts operation in Lisbon*



> The “Powered Biodiesel” project is a joint initiative between CARRIS and PRIO to promote *sustainable mobility* in the city of Lisbon.
> 
> The line *702 | Marquês Pombal <> Serafina - R. Igreja* is supplied with a new fuel specially produced by PRIO from waste cooking oils, which reduces the greenhouse gas emissions of traditional fossil fuels by 83%.





> SOURCE: http://www.carris.pt/pt/noticias/20...os-a-biodiesel-avancado-ja-circula-em-lisboa/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*First bus line of advanced powered-biodiesel starts operation in Lisbon*



> The “Powered Biodiesel” project is a joint initiative between CARRIS and PRIO to promote *sustainable mobility* in the city of Lisbon.
> 
> The line *702 | Marquês Pombal <> Serafina - R. Igreja* is supplied with a new fuel specially produced by PRIO from waste cooking oils, which reduces the greenhouse gas emissions of traditional fossil fuels by 83%.





> SOURCE: http://www.carris.pt/pt/noticias/20...os-a-biodiesel-avancado-ja-circula-em-lisboa/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*CAF wins Lisboa tram tender
*


> CAF has won a competition to supply 15 trams to Lisboa bus and tram operator Carris. CAF’s proposal was selected ahead of a bid from Stadler, whose offer was around €1·5m more.
> 
> The €45m procurement was launched in April 2018 and includes €5m for maintenance activity. The tender specifications stipulated that the trams needed to be ‘bigger and have more capacity’ then the current Carris fleet.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.railwaygazette.com/metro-report/caf-wins-lisboa-tram-tender/55405.article


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|* *56 MILLION PASSENGERS TRANSPORTED IN LISBON METROPOLITAN AREA IN NOVEMBER*


> *About 56 million passengers were transported in the Lisbon metropolitan area during November. This number was the result of the sale of 764 095 passes.
> 
> These results continue to confirm that the creation of the new NAVEGANTE passes in April this year represented a profound change in travel solutions, in favor of more sustainable mobility, and with a significant economic and social impact on families.
> 
> Note also that of the total number of passes sold in the Lisbon metropolitan area, 94% are NAVEGANTE (60% Metropolitan, 17% Municipal, 14% +65 and 6% Family).*





> SOURCE: https://www.aml.pt/index.php?cp=COM...bdUmXd71G7LOGNLGTjhR_CoNEeymlWjilpOkHuZoHiBtc























> *Passes Sales*
> 
> According to available data, in November 764 095 passes were sold. Comparing to the same period of 2018, there was an increase of 36.3%. November maintained slightly lower sales levels than October, being the second month with the most pass sales since the implementation of the new fare system.
> 
> ...














> *Lisboa VIVA card sales*
> 
> In relation to Lisboa VIVA cards (physical support required for loading NAVEGANTE passes) production, compared to the same period of 2018, there was an increase of 43% in November, which means that there is still, every month, new subscriptions, wich translates into more and more frequent users of the public passenger transport service.
> 
> ...














> *Transported passengers continue to increase*
> 
> In November, almost *fifty-six million passengers* were transported in the Lisbon Metropolitan Area, based on validations of the ticketing system.
> 
> ...














> *Transported passengers by mode*
> 
> The busiest mode of transport in the Lisbon Metropolitan Area is by bus, with 48% of total passengers. This is followed by the subway with 30% of the passengers, the rail with 19% and ferry with 3%.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*














*Cais do Sodré*





















> *Lisboa Cais do Sodré, 12 October 1993*
> 
> CP 3200 class started service in 1959. They were later 'modernized' to the 3250 class. Cascais line from Cais do Sodré to Cascais, formerly Sociedade Estoril.





> SOURCE: https://www.flickr.com/photos/filhodacp/49361918817/in/[email protected]


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*| Lisboners spend 45 minutes per trip on public transport*



> In Lisbon, a trip on public transport takes, on average, 45 minutes, approximate the duration of Madrid (46 minutes). The waiting time for users in Lisbon is around 13 minutes.
> 
> Moovit's 2019 Global Public Transport Report, a free mobility app, reveals that 45% of lisboners users are required to make two transfers per trip to reach their destination and 21% three or more.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/empresas/lisboetas-gastam-45-minutos-por-viagem-em-transporte-publico/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Terreiro do Paço*





















> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B6l0w6dnqND/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*In 2023 Metro will have renewed rolling stock!*


> Metro signed a contract for the acquisition of new trains for the Metropolitano de Lisboa network with the Agrupamento Stadler Rail Valencia, S.A.U. / Siemens Mobility. In 2023, Metro will provide 42 new cars (14 triple units) in circulation and a new signaling system that will allow an increase in the frequency of trains and greater reliability of the service.
> 
> The new Metro trains, scheduled to arrive in 2022 and 2023, will be equipped with accessibility spaces for people with reduced mobility.





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/pg/MetroLi...sBh3BCsqacUYOl2zlRKoQRXr656c-WVk&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Suspension of the Lisbon Metro circular line project approved*


> The project to build the circular line of Metro de Lisboa will be suspended, according to a PAN proposal approved this Tuesday in Parliament during the vote on the State Budget for 2020 and against the PS's wishes.
> 
> PSD, Bloco, PCP, PAN and Chega voted in favor of the PAN proposal; the CDS and IL abstained and the socialists voted against it.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/05/l...-projecto-linha-circular-metro-lisboa-1902911























>


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

hno:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Believe me, for most people, users and even specialists, the suspension of the circular line was in fact an excellent news.

Very few agree with this project, anti-democratic and forced by the government and cityhall as a good idea, that in fact serves very little and nobody, an aberration, and burial of thousands of euros in a non-priority extention.

Below follows a real and necessary, agreed plan, discussed in the Portuguese forum and that should be the real priority.



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Public tender for bus transport in the Lisbon Metropolitan Area (AML)*


> The public tender for bus transport in the Lisbon Metropolitan Area (AML), launched today, will guarantee a 40% increase in the offer of bus timetables and bus routes. It is the second revolution in transport, after the single pass.
> 
> It is the largest public tender ever in metropolitan transport, worth 1200 million euros, fully financed by tariff revenues and the 250 million euros subsidy from AML municipalities.





> SOURCE: https://twitter.com/FMedina_PCML/st....com/showthread.php?p=166653656#post166653656


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Everything will go yellow: buses in Greater Lisbon will all be the same and the offer will be increased by 40%*


> *The international public tender for the acquisition of road transport in Greater Lisbon is launched for the next seven years. The number of vehicles will increase by 40% and the Setúbal peninsula will be the most reinforced area.*





> Another step towards the “revolution” in public road transport in the Metropolitan Area of ​​Lisbon has been taken: this Tuesday “the biggest public tender promoted at national level” was launched for the acquisition of public road transport that should serve the 2.7 million people living in the 18 counties in this region over the next seven years. It involves an increase of more than 40% in the supply of buses, which will all be the same, yellow, and will all operate under the Carris Metropolitana brand, if all goes as planned, in the middle of next year.
> 
> This tender, which involves a value of 1.2 billion euros, will replace the concessions that are currently in force, so, in addition to color, changes are expected in the bus network in Greater Lisbon, reinforcement and modernization of fleet to make it less polluting as well. Private operators, including those already operating at this time, will be able to compete, which they will have after standardizing their vehicles following the image proposed by Carris Metropolitana. Municipal companies, which already provide transport within their municipalities - such as Lisbon, Cascais and Barreiro - will not be able to compete.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/18/l...marelo-autocarros-lisboa-serao-iguais-1904566


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Ferries will be managed by the Lisbon Metropolitan Area
*


> *Minister for the Environment defended the decentralization of river transport management to the metropolitan area. After the ferries, the metro and suburban trains that serve the capital must be followed.*





> It is the next step in the transport “revolution” in the Metropolitan Area of ​​Lisbon (AML): transferring the management of Transtejo and Soflusa to the metropolitan area, in a first phase, and the Lisbon metro and suburban trains, in a second.
> 
> It is not the first time that the Minister of the Environment, Matos Fernandes, defends the departure of the central State management of the two companies that carry out river transport in the Tagus, whose service has been the target of successive protests by users over the last year.
> 
> ...





> SOURCE: https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/18/l...ansportes-gestao-metropolitana-lisboa-1904631


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*|*







*Lisbon Metro Headquarters leaves palace in Picoas*


> The Metropolitano de Lisboa headquarters is a palace from the beginning of the 20th century, a Valmor Prize, and therefore untouchable. The Metropolitano administration, led by Vitor Domingues de Santos, will move to Carnide, where the rest of the company is in the middle of next year, but has already made the decision not to sell or execute. In addition to the headquarters, a company is working on enhancing the old office park in Sete Rios and two other properties, which it owns in Alameda das Linhas de Torres and Laranjeiras, also in Lisbon.
> 
> The mansion in the Art Nouveau style, built between 1910 and 1913 by the architect Norte Júnior, is to be maintained in the metropolitan metropolitan, which underlines Vitor Domingues de Santos, he does very well as a landlord. “The only decision that is being made in relation to this matter is that the Metropolitano will not sell the building and will open a tender for the concession concession. The rest is still being studied”, says the company's president.





> FONTE: https://expresso.pt/economia/2020-0...LKOC1gBinnVwwYtGkhSj4C7td7wkyDb1H3RHb7oD2Gn2U


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Lisbon Metro (Portugal)


The Lisbon Metro in Portugal was put into service in 1959. The network has 4 lines: Blue, Yellow, Green and Red. Discover other cities via my different playl...




www.youtube.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Lisbon appoints contractor for metro extension project


Lisbon Metro has selected Zagope Construction and Engineering, Portugal, to deliver Lot 1 of the Yellow and Green line extension project




www.railjournal.com





And planned configuration after the completion of new metro ring:
Uma linha circular no metro em Lisboa? “Era o passo a dar antes de todos os outros”


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Wasn't it cancelled earlier this year?


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

It was canceled by the assembly but the government thinks that have all the power to continue the project. a clear anti-democratic sign.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

What is the point of such a squished circular line?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Wouldn't it make more sense to convert the line to Cascais to metro and connect it to Linha Verde?


----------



## dumbutilizador (Jan 21, 2019)

Stuu said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to convert the line to Cascais to metro and connect it to Linha Verde?


Cascais Line platforms are of a different loading gauge, track gauge (Iberian gauge vs standard gauge), electrification (1500V DC overhead for Cascais Line, 750V third rail for Lisbon Metro). Since Cascais Line trains are significantly longer, they would also require platform extensions on every Metro station.

Moreover, Cais do Sodré is a major transport hub for Lisbon, with a lot of connecting bus routes and ferry services to the other side of the Tagus River, so in my opinion the current terminal configuration for Cascais Line and Metro serves those users well.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

dumbutilizador said:


> Cascais Line platforms are of a different loading gauge, track gauge (Iberian gauge vs standard gauge), electrification (1500V DC overhead for Cascais Line, 750V third rail for Lisbon Metro). Since Cascais Line trains are significantly longer, they would also require platform extensions on every Metro station.
> 
> Moreover, Cais do Sodré is a major transport hub for Lisbon, with a lot of connecting bus routes and ferry services to the other side of the Tagus River, so in my opinion the current terminal configuration for Cascais Line and Metro serves those users well.


ok, quite a few reasons then! I hadn't realised the metro was standard gauge, that's definitely a killer


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Carnide
Metro reactivates neon signs by José de Guimarães*

Metropolitano de Lisboa concluded a set of technical works that allowed the replacement and connection of the neon artistic panels existing at the Carnide station, by the artist José de Guimarães.

These panels, which were connected on May 12, have been deactivated since 2011, with the Metropolitano de Lisboa carrying out the necessary work to restore their functioning, which have been developed since November 2019.

The neon panels, which will now be reactivated, are found at the two tops of the atrium and the platform of the station that was inaugurated in 1997, when the Blue line was extended between Colégio Militar and Pontinha stations, Carnide station architecture by Sérgio Gomes and plastic intervention by José de Guimarães.

Thus, those who pass through the Carnide station will be able to return to the past and the origin of the world, through a set of colors, lines and lights, which turn on and off at a rhythmic pace.

SOURCE: Metro reativa painéis de néon de José de Guimarães


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









European Commission approves €83m for Lisbon Metro expansion


The European Commission has approved a grant of €83m through the EU’s Cohesion Fund to fund an extension to the Lisbon metro system.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









AC conversion planned in Cascais line upgrade


PORTUGAL: An allocation of €50m from the Cohesion Fund to support modernisation of the 25 km suburban railway between Lisboa and the coastal town of Cascais was approved by the European Commission in early July. This forms part of infrastructure manager Infraestruturas de Portugal's Ferrovia...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Lisbon awards metro extension contract


Lisbon City Council has announced the winner of a €73.5m contract for Lot 2 of the Lisbon Metro Yellow and Green Line extension project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*New CARRIS uniform*
After 40 years without a thorough review of its uniform, CARRIS embraced, at the beginning of the year, the internal challenge of adapting it to the current dynamics of the company and the city of Lisbon.

"CARRIS works every day to be a reference in public transport, with an agile, comfortable and functional service that promotes sustainable mobility in the city. This being our DNA, it is essential that it is reflected in our employees, who they are our front line with our customers ”, highlights Tiago Lopes Farias, Chairman of the Board of Directors of CARRIS.

It was an exhaustive process, which counted on the involvement and opinion of all employees, namely the operational teams that daily wear “the colors” of the company. This collection of opinions was carried out through questionnaires and brainstorming sessions, in order to assess the paths to be followed, the prioritization of priorities and the projection of expectations.

CARRIS relied on ModaLisboa to develop and implement this project, both in identifying the elements necessary for the definition of a briefing, in line with the indicators of the internal analysis, as well as in the selection of the national fashion designer whose profile best fit the CARRIS DNA.

The proposal signed by one of the biggest names in fashion, Nuno Gama, won, which explores a concept based on comfort, modernity, design and sustainability and which is characterized by simplicity, elegance and irreverence. Inspired by the company's graphic image, these new uniforms assert themselves through a more relaxed, less formal style, in a more modern, young and dynamic attitude. Nuno Gama, the designer selected to give color to this project, points out that this new uniform is based “on the choice of navy blue as a global image, cut horizontally over the chest by the dynamism of two contrasting bars. As the look is entirely marine, these contrasting bars enhance the dynamism of the silhouette, giving it quick identification and greater notoriety. For me, the issue of ease of maintenance justifies the option of a less formal and consequently more modern clothing proposal. This increases the degree of involvement of employees with the company, while giving them a character close to the customer ”.

António Pires points out that in this exhaustive process “we had the added challenges of this“ new normal ”, with phases that are usually face-to-face and that had to be virtual here, but we are very proud of the dynamics and involvement that we have achieved, by meeting such ambitious deadlines and for the phase of sharing with employees and Lisboners that we are reaching today. Expectations continue to rise with the next phase, moving from concept and prototypes to future uniforms, their refinements and the process of contracting, production and implementation. We know that we still have a long way to go, but we want to go as consistently and cohesively as we have done so far. We have already begun to envision, in yet another central element of our daily lives, the mirroring of this new attitude and dynamic that CARRIS has assumed and that will continue to develop in the future. ”.

*







*


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I have made a map of public transport in Lisbon that integrates all transport modes:
metro, trams, buses, funiculars, ferries and trains.

The map is tilted 15° so that the Tejo is horizontal and Baixa vertical.

Bus lines use official colors and are classified in 3 categories according to frequency:

High frequency
High frequency in peak hours
Low frequency

All bus lines are shown with all stops and stop names.

The map also features all streets as well as some elevation shading.

The typeface used is the beautiful "Sul Sans" by R-Typography

You can see the map here Lisboa Mapa Rede Integrada : inat

Vetor PDF here: http://www.inat.fr/files/lisboa-mapa-rede-integrada.pdf


----------



## teles448 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

zidar fr said:


> I have made a map of public transport in Lisbon that integrates all transport modes:
> metro, trams, buses, funiculars, ferries and trains.
> 
> The map is tilted 15° so that the Tejo is horizontal and Baixa vertical.
> ...


Fantastic, you also did the faboulous transport map of Luxembourg-City a few years back, the city council adopted it as the main map. I can see very similar features in this map, although I preferred when you merge the parallel lines on the same road together (but I think there are too many buslines). I hope that (like in Luxembourg) someone sends it to the Lisbon city council (or Mayor) and gets adopted as well.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you!

@EdiPires, after Luxembourg map was implemented, people from Qbuzz in Utrecht asked me to do a similar work for them Utrecht Public Transport Map : inat and I still work with both transit agencies updating and improving the maps.

In Lisbon I wanted to go further than what Paris has - detailed maps for bus and metro networks but separate - and make a single detailed map that will show everything at once but still be neat and legible. I made a similar type of map for Belgrade back in 2011 but the network there is much simpler than Lisbon (Belgrade Public Transport Map : inat) and there is no metro.

I started working on the map 3 years ago after my last visit to Lisbon, adding more and more details, devising a way to show line frequency and last adding slope shading to show the hills.

And it works!

While we wait for the authorities to react, I have made the map readily available for everyone on my website.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

It reminds me of public-transport maps in France (e. g. Bordeaux, Lyon). Each time, when I´ve been there I was always fascinated how it is possible to illustrate streets geograhically correct and to overlay them with a clear network of tram, metro, bus where you even can see the location of stops in complex transfer-stations. Brilliant.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Ideas presented at the Portugal Railway Summi 2021 conference by the Metro de Lisboa Management:














































Portugal Railway Summit 2021 - Day 1 - YouTube


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio*
In 2021, with a view to rationalizing and reducing energy consumption on the network, all the existing lighting at the station was changed and replaced by LED technology.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Terreiro do Paço*


----------



## tiagorolinho (Apr 3, 2012)

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rossio*
> In 2021, with a view to rationalizing and reducing energy consumption on the network, all the existing lighting at the station was changed and replaced by LED technology.



Verdade, e eu posso me orgulhar de ter sido um dos homens que fez essa transição para o led, em todas as estações durante 3 anos.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Lisbon Metro Line C feeder line gets green light


A new light rail line in the Odivelas and Loures districts of Lisbon will provide a connection with the Metro Yellow Line.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Lisbon Metro Line C feeder line gets green light
> 
> 
> A new light rail line in the Odivelas and Loures districts of Lisbon will provide a connection with the Metro Yellow Line.
> ...


Very interesting project... but which is going to be useless to get to the Lisbon center with 2 changes as the Yellow Line is supposed to be cut off with the ridiculous project of a circular line inside Lisbon city !


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

metro extension and a new LRT line









Lisbon signs €554m agreement to fund metro expansion projects


LISBON Metro and Recuperar Portugal, have signed an agreement providing financing for the Lisbon Metro Red Line extension.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## nic90player (Jan 17, 2009)

ajw373 said:


> Yes and no. These are historic trams used on commuter services through the more historic parts of town.
> 
> They also have some more modern (if you call 1995 modern) Siemens articulated trams that run on one route.


All the old trams have already been modernized. The lines they travel on have such particular paths that it is better to be traveled exclusively by vehicles built specifically to deal with such accentuated curves, slopes and bottlenecks. Modern articulated trams on lines 12 and 28 are not suitable for them.

Moreover, the E28 line is now traveled exclusively by tourists, which make it unusable by the inhabitants. This is because of the tour guides, who all say "get on the old tram 28".


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

Will the LIOS lines use the same track gauge as the existing tram lines? If yes, they could use parts of line E15. If not, it is not possible, as probably even the tram cars will be bigger.


----------



## Tomás Ribeiro (Jul 11, 2018)

They will have the same track gauge, 900 mm


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Crossing of ML99 metro trains at the Aeroporto (Airport) terminal station, on the Linha Vermelha (Red Line) of the Lisbon Metro


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lisbon by Neil Holden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lisbon by Andrea Battini, on Flickr


----------



## isicman (Nov 8, 2009)

First phase of construction of yellow line extension in front of Basilica da estrela


----------

